# What's your Bow History??



## Motomo (Oct 2, 2003)

my first was a solid fibergalss Indian recurve 35$

first year I shot indoors I used a Wing Nighthawk recurve with microflite7 fiberglass arrows

Then I got my first and only new bow.....a Darton Trailmaster

Then I got my dad's hand-me-down...proline tornado II target and proline tornado II huinter bows.....

Then for 15 years I did not shoot at all......

End of last summer got the archery bug again cause my neighbor gave me an old longbow he had so I dug out my proline target bow....and an old darton sl1000 my dad had laying around........

Then right after christmas I bought a used Browning Vanguard Target bow that looked like it just came out of the box....it's about 5 years old and is great......

Now...this summer I will after 20 years break down and buy myself a brand new bow out of the box....just have to find the one that is right for me.....don't really have any brand loyalty.....just gotta find me something that is durable since I only buy new ones every 20 years or so.....


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Browning X-cellerator
Jennings Shooting Star
Jennings Split-T (took my first bow kill with this one) still have it
Hoyt Autum Hunter (?)
Browning Windriver
Browning Mirage Forest
Browning Mirage Deep Forest
Browning Mirage Mossy Oak Treestand
Martin Cougar w/Mega Cams
High Country Supreme
McPherson Eliminator
Darton Lighting - very good bow
Darton Viper
High Country Excalibur - very accurate bow
High Country Max Force
Browning After Burner
Browning Heat
Mathews Featherlite
Mathews MQ1
Ben Pearson Recurve
Oneida Stealth Eagle - sweet shooter
Browning Nomad Stalker II Recurve
Mathews Q2XL
Martin Howatt Hunter Recurve
Hoyt Ultratec
Mathews LX - love it
Mathews Conquest 2


----------



## Gritty (Dec 18, 2003)

Yikes!!!!! That is lots of bows Sage...

Next!!!!


----------



## ROB B (Oct 30, 2002)

*1970's*

started with

Bear Kodiak Magnum 43#

1990's

Pearson compound
Mathews Z-Max
Rival Pro
Featherlite
FX
Q2
SQ2
Martin Cougar
Mv2
Cougar 
Cougar
Sky Rogue
Massie Longhorn
Fisher Longbow

These are what I shot. I switched to Martin When A buddy of mine bought the first Cougar with Fury x cams. Was going to be his salvation for better scores, When he passed away I got the bow,made it fit me and shot it as a tribute. Now can't leave them alone.

This does not count those I got to have for the kids , or my son's(I paid for) or my granddaughters(I paid for,she is only 6), or two or three other recurves I have acquired



Rob B


----------



## Jacko (Feb 1, 2003)

Pearson recurve that I got from Grandparents for Xmas in 1975,still have it
Jennings Sidekick II
Jennings Split T
PSE Lazer Mag Express
Hoyt something or other,can't remember
XI Legend
McPherson Intimidator
Pearson 440
McPhearson Solo Lite
Parker Premier Mag
Parker Super Mag
Parker UL 35
Parker UL Pro
Renegade Tominator II
Renegade Alpha I
Hoyt 2003 Ultratec,now
Parker Phoenix 36,now
Hoyt 2004 Ultratec on the way!

These were all left handed bows! I'm looking at maybe one more Hoyt yet. Maybe a Xtec.


----------



## Hoytman1 (Dec 12, 2002)

*LOist is long*

Barnett
XI pinnacle
PSE baby G
PSE thunderbolt
Martin Ocelot
Darton Maverick
Hoyt deviator
2 Hoyt alphatec 
3 Hoyt defiants
3 Hoyt Accuteccs
3 Hoyt powertecs
3 Hoyt aspens
2 Hoyt oasis
3 Mathews Q2xls
2 Mathews Conquests
2 MQ1s
2 Q2s
MAthews Ultramax
MAthews zmax
Bowtech pro 40
Bowtech extreme VFT
Bowtech Patriot
Hoyt vortec
Hoyt cyber tec
3 2002 Hoyt ultratecs
2003 Ultratec
And my pride and joy 2004 Hoyt Ultratec Xt3000 limbs and spirals this is the best of all I have shot. Period

I think that is all of them


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Starting back in the 50s:

1. Wood long bow
2. Wood center shot design (don't remember the maker)
3. Bear Kodiak
4. PSE compound (didn't have the offset for the cables and it ate up the feathers)
5. Jennings compound

70s till this year nothing

1. Martin Phantom 11
2. Holt Ultratec

I see in the future another Hoyt, a Mathews and another Martin.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

These are the ones I remember actually using for any length of time - I'm sure I've forgotten a few:

Started with a toy fiberglass bow, maybe 40 years ago
Archery Craft Black Prince
Bear Kodiak Hunter

Target recurve bows:
Wing Presentation II
Carroll
Whole lot of Black Widow 1200/1225 series
Wing Competition II
Whole lot of Hoyt TD2s and TD3s
Hoyt GM (prototype carbon limbs, serial # was 3, Pace and McKinney had 1 and 2)

Target compounds:
Chek Mate ?
Bear Tamerlane
Assorted PSE Machs
Hoyt ProVantages
Hoyt Super Slams
PSE Thunderbolts
PSE F-1 and F-2s
Martin Scepter II and Fury (current target/3D bows)

Trad:
Wing P II (same bow, diff limbs)
Browning Backpacker 65# (ouch!)
Chek Mate Sabres
Bear Kodiak Mag (current trad bow)


Plus a few others that I've owned over the years


----------



## bairhunter (Aug 1, 2003)

Great idea gritty! 
Got my first bow for X-mas of 1980 at 13yrs old, a Indian compound that had all steel cables. I shot Fred Bear 2219s out of it, being those were the only arrows in the store. Killed my 1st deer with it in 84, been hooked ever since. Upgraded to a Bear Magnum Hunter in 1986. Being young and macho as only a 18yr old boy can be I had the thing maxed out in no time. At this time I was still shooting fingers and they were starting to hurt also, I started to get real bad arrow flight. I bought a new toy they had out, a Tru-fire Crackshot release. This helped my fingers alot and my 2219 arrow flight some. Finally found a bow shop near me and talked to the owner. We checked my equipment, turns out the bow was set at 91lbs. The guy talked me into trading the Bear in on a 70lb PSE Fireflight Express and set me up with the right arrows. Got to shooting 3-D with a friend in 1995 and have been "wacked" ever since. Here is the list of bows since:

PSE LD 280
PSE Inferno
PSE Fireflight Express (machined riser) 
PSE LD 2400 (indoor bow)
Clearwater single cam bow, can't remember the name
Hoyt Stratus
High Country Carbon Force
Matthews Ultra II
Matthews Conquest II

Now have a old tool shed converted into my own little bow shop complete with heat, air, refrigerator and stereo. Hope to have cable TV and phone this summer. Much to my wifes "delight" I work on mine and my friends bows into the weee hours. This is my archery story, looking forward to reading others.


----------



## BuckKilla (Jun 11, 2003)

Here's my list, hopefully i will be adding to it in years to come.

First bow: Hoyt Rebel

Second Bow: Hoyt Magnatec

Current bow: Mathews LX


----------



## excaliber (Jan 16, 2004)

some of you guys must own archery shops!!!!

1st. bow '94 High Country Excaliber until now ( killing machine)too good to replace 

now Mathews LX just starting to shoot it.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Bows*

In this order

Wing Presentation II (1973)
Mathews MQ-32 (1999)
Mathews MQ-1
Mathews Ultra 2
Martin Cougar Elite
Martin Scepter II Fury X
Martin MV2 Fury
Martin Phantom Elite Fury X
Merlin Super Nova
Merlin Max 3000

I guess I only like Compounds that start with "M". LOL

Wife:
Parker Challenger
Mathews Ultra 2
Martin Cougar Fury Cams
Martin Phantom Straight Limb Fury Cams
Merlin Legend
Merlin Max 3000
Barnsdale Ultimate X with Wedels

Doing our part to keep bow manufacturing prosperous.
Jbird


----------



## Panzer (Nov 11, 2002)

My first bow was a PSE Phazer II I bought in the mid 80's. The draw was about 10 lbs to heavy and 2 inches to long but I didn't know any better. I finally got frustrated and sold it.

Skip forward 15 years. I was thinking of getting back into archery and when I found this site I started reading and learned all the things I had done wrong.

In Dec of 2002 I bought a cheap Golden Eagle, shot it for 2 months then bought a new Hoyt Magnatec.


----------



## RobVos (May 23, 2002)

First was a fiberglass recurve.
Next was a 50# recurve hand-me-down that had metal limbs
Then a Fiberglass 50# recurve of unknown mfgr
Then a Bear Whitetail (I am surprised I haven't seen other with this yet -- I thought everyone had one of these...lol)
Also shot a Bear Polar II for a bit.
Jennings Buckmaster Lite
Diamond Widowmaker
Merlin Shadow
Merlin Max2000
Bowman Accuriser
Merlin Supernova
Merlin Hunter's Quest
And on the way...
Bowtech Pro40 Dually
Martin Slayr Nitrous


----------



## fieldpoint (Aug 30, 2003)

1) Warthog
2) Martin Firecat
3) Martin Pantera 
4) Martin Cheetah
5) Martin Fury
6) Mathews Q2XL

Still have the Warthog, Firecat, Fury, Q2XL


----------



## PA Deer Chaser (Dec 20, 2003)

Bear youth compound -can't remember if it had a name (1979)
Bear Polar LTD (1982)
HCA -American Premier(1993)
Darton Maverick (2000)
Darton Maverick (2004)

I still have both Dartons.

Now that I see the lists from some of you, I don't feel guilty at all about the money I've spent on bows!


----------



## YeOldFart (Jan 3, 2004)

Lemon Wood Long bow
Herters Recurve 
Peason Colt
Jennings Model T
Martin Cougar Mag (3)
Astro Stinger
Astro Cat
Lynx Recurve
American Panther (2)
Holyt Spectra (2)
Hoyt Pro Hunter(2)
Hoyt Black Max 
Peason Classic
Golden Eagle (can not remember the model)
Martin Lynx
3 different Brownings
PSE XLR 900 (2)
PSE Pro (2)
Bear Mt.
Martin Cheetah
Martin Cougar 2000 Elete
Forge X/Star

I was lucky and shot for a few shops over the years who were kind enough to supply me with a few bows over the years


----------



## Gritty (Dec 18, 2003)

Good Morning Archers......

Some great lists of some very good vintage bows ...... Firecat's Warthogs ......Bear Whitail which I would have thought more had too!!!

Got My first bow at a rummage sale that ol' Stag Horn ,,, Then my first new bow for my 12th Birthday.... Guess giving a kid a Bow for his /her birthday may be the ticket to getting them hooked on a clean activity!!!!

Pretty amazing where we are at today when we look back at what we use to shoot back in the stone age, eh???I read every post , Pretty interesting stuff!

Keep em rollin,

Gritty


----------



## heathshayne (Feb 15, 2004)

*bows*

PSE spirit (for bowfishing)
PSE nova (first target bow, loved it)
High Country Carbon Lite Pro(3-D. way too snappy)
03 Hoyt Ultra Tech( awsome!!!!) 
04 Ultra Tech w/ 3000 lims( on the way and can't wait to shoot it)


----------



## MikeC (Nov 8, 2002)

wow - looks like some of u guys get a couple of new bows each year...or ur really old 

1st bow: Bear "Black Mag?" when I was 12
just messed around with it as a kid; pulled it out of the closet 16 yrs later and got bit by the bowhunting bug

2nd: Hoyt Stryker II 

Current: Hoyt Ultratech 
probably still be shooting the Stryker but it was stolen last yr


----------



## knobby (Mar 4, 2003)

Bear Whitetail II (had it for 8 years, got when i was 11)
Hoyt MagnaTec
Hoyt Saphire (70 lb Limbs)
Hoyt Havoctec
Hoyt Aspen
Hoyt Protec
Mathews Lx (never even shot, took in on trade and sold it)
Martin Scepter 2
Martin Cougar 3 SE
Martin Cougar 3 Straight
Martin Scepter 3 XRG (Current Spot Bow)
Martin RazorX Se (Current 3D bow)

And will never shoot another besides MARTIN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Black Widow glass bow at age twelve
Howatt 62" 37" Best bow I ever owned
Pearson Recurve
Browning Recurve
PSE Proficiency
Caroll 2500
PSE Citation
PSE citation
PSE Lazer
PSE citation
PSE lazer Magnum
New Generation Hoyt in 1984
1st of the Hoyt Carbon Pluses
Carbon Plus
Provantage Carbon pluses until Machined risers came out
 Hoyt Prostar
Hoyt Aspen
Have shot Hoyt for twenty years, but have New Barnsdale
on order.........................


----------



## tony s (Aug 8, 2003)

Fedora recurve in 1971 i was six when i started
bear whitetail- two of them
martin warthog (yes the same one used in the dukes of hazzard)
bear polar
bear kodiac magnum
martin cougar
jennings-i forget the model there were two jennings
jennings shooting star
browning windriver
browning eclipse
fedora recurve- which i still have it's about ten years old
hoyt ultra tech
hoyt pro hunter
darton viper
pse citation
pse lazer
bowtech patriot dually
bowtech pro 40 freedom
there are more but i can't remember some of them


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

Cool thread!! My first bow was a recurve I bought from my uncle when I was 12. Then my first new bow was a Martin Tiger, then...

PSE Jet Flite
Golden Eagle Super Hawk
XI Legend XRG
Hoyt ProForce
Browning Mirage
Hoyt Pro Vangage FPS
back to Browning Mirage
back to Pro Vangage FPS
PSE Mach Flite 4R
PSE Jet Flite Express 
PSE Fire Flite
PSE Fire Flite
PSE Carroll Intruder 3D
PSE Carroll Dominator 3D
PSE Mach 6 Custom shop bow
PSE Carerra
PSE Mach 6
PSE Mach 6
PSE Mach 8
Mathews Q2XL
Hoyt UltraTec (first target bow Saber cam)
Hoyt UltraTec (matching hunting bow)
Hoyt UltraTec (target bow Excel cam)
Hoyt UltraTec (matching hunting bow)
Hoyt UltraTec (hunting bow Versa cam)
Hoyt UltraTec (matching)
Hoyt UltraTec (matching target bow)
Hoyt UltraTec (matching)
Hoyt UltraTec (hunting bow with Cam 1/2)
Hoyt UltraTec (hunting bow with Versa cam, unsure of new Cam.5)
Hoyt UltraTec (hunting bow with Cam 1/2)
Hoyt UltraTec (target bow with Spiral and XT2000 limbs)
Hoyt UltraTec (target bow with Sprial and XT3000 limbs) 
Hoyt UltraTec (matching hunting bow)
Hoyt UltraTec (target bow with Spiral and XT3000 limbs)
Hoyt UltraTec (matching hunting bow)

I thing that's it.  All started in 1983 with that recurve. Been hooked ever since.


----------



## dedontargt (Feb 23, 2004)

*one*

i started shooting on my own with very little help from my busy dad. I started at 13 years old and have had only4 bows. two golden eagle bows ,a pse inferno and now im 26 and i shoot a pearson 440 quad. i started hunting in louisiana where ther is not much deer but i moved to texas and i now have ten whitetail kills including my biggest just with my bow but gun hunting thats another story and gun hunting is way to easy any thanks


----------



## Firehawk (Feb 9, 2004)

I've only been bow hunting for 8 years or so. So I don't have a long history. Here goes.


PSE Mach 6, First bow, bought it used for $50.00. Was hooked.

Reflex Bighorn Hunter 

Buckmaster G2, Best bow for the money on the market. JMO

Mathews Outback, Ordered 3 weeks ago, AND STILL WAITING!!!!!!!:mad


----------



## philhughes (Jun 2, 2003)

Bear: Baby Bear 1978-1981
Bear: Polar LTD 1981-1994
High Country Excalibur: 1994-Present


----------



## czecheiko (Jan 25, 2004)

*Neat thread*

1. High Country Sniper
2. PSE - Dont remember model
3. Hoyt Havoc
4. Darton Yukon 
5. Parker Ultra Lite 31
6. Hoyt Cybertec
7. 04 Hoyt Ultratec


----------



## thunder (Feb 7, 2003)

now i know how bow manufacturers stay in business. man some of you people must trade often. 
my list: borrowed bear recurve
an american compound
parker hunter-mag

all this over the last 33 years


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Hoyt Superstar
PSE Mach 8
Bowman Accu-Riser I
Dakota Recurve
Sley Recurve
Merlin Max 2000
Red Man
Merlin Super Nova
Trails End Recurve
Bowman Accu-Riser II
Bowman Accu-Riser II Type 2 

Still have all of them. 


Sag.


----------



## Dave (Dec 14, 2002)

*You asked for it....*

I started in 1997, here it goes. Not in order.

Bear whitetail 2
Browning midas 3D pro
Hoyt deviator
Hoyt stratus
Browning 6T6 pro
Hoyt striker
Hoyt superstar
Hoyt prostar
Hoyt aspen
another striker
Mathews Q2
Hoyt havoctec
Another striker (still have)
Mathews legacy
Mathews Icon
Hoyt ultratec
Another ultratec
Hoyt defiant (still have)
PSE thunderbolt 
Pse durango (still have)
Hoyt ultraelite (still have)
Will be getting a proelite and Xtec this year.

For the wife

Hoyt rebel, Martin pantera, Browning 6T6 pro, Browning Vanguard, Hoyt ultratec (red), Hoyt ultratec(purple) 

That's all I can remember. I think I missed a few but you get the idea.

Dave


----------



## tennman (Dec 2, 2003)

1) a no name recurve
2) bear recurve
3) allen compound (the first compound marketed I believe)
4) browning safari
5) pse jet flight express
6) pse mach flight 
7) hoyt aspen
8) pse carrera
9)martin pantera
10) martin scepterII
11) martin scepterIII
12) martin cougarIII-in route (hopefully)

Have killed deer with every bow except my first recurve. My best deer to date came from my first arrow shot at a deer with my hoyt aspen.


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

started in 1981 >>---> 
1st. bow Ben Pearson recuve 50# 
Ben Pearson recurve 45# , 
First Compound >>---> York Tracker,
Martin Cougar Magnum,
York Trophy,
Golden Eagle Falcon, 
Golden Eagle Hawk,
Mcphereson innercam
Golden Eagle Hunter, 
Golden Eagle Target, 
Golden Eagle Super Hawk, 
Golden Eagle Target, 
Golden Eagle Hunter, 
Golden Eagle Super Hawk Turbo, 
York Timberline, 
York Vegas, 
York Mohave, 
York STO, 
York Vegas, 
York Timberline, 
York Vegas
York Trophy,
Hoyt Game Getter, 
Hoyt Ram Hunter 
Hoyt Game Getter, 
Hoyt Provantage Tracer. 
Hoyt Provantage FPS,
PSE Fire Flite
PSE Edge 50/50
Proline New Wave
Hoyt Super Slam Fast Flite
Pearson Spoiler Wheel
Pearson Renegade
Pearson Spoiler Wheel
Pearson Spoiler Cam
PSE Thunderbolt
PSE Thunderbolt
PSE Mach 6
PSE XLR 900
XI Legacy 
XI Flatliner 
XI legacy 
XI Flatliner
Mathews 3-D Hunter
Mathews Rival Pro 
Mathews Q2XL 
Mathews Q2
Mathews Q2XL
Mathews MQ1
Mathews Conquest 2 Blueberry
Mathews Conquest 2 Rootbeer
Mathews Conquest 2 Kiwi
Mathews Conquest 2 Camo
Mathews Rival Pro
High Country Supreme
Hoyt Superstar Fastflite target
Hoyt Striker 
Hoyt Striker II
Hoyt Defiant Fast Flite Target
Hoyt Defiant Fast Flite Target
Hoyt Defiant Fast Flite Camo
Hoyt Defiant Carbonite Target
Hoyt Defiant Carbonite Camo
Hoyt Defiant Redline Target
Hoyt Defiant Comand Cam
Hoyt Deviator Redline
Hoyt Alphatec
Bowtech Pro 38
Bowtech BK II
Hoyt Superstar Fastflite camo
Hoyt Powertec dual cam can't remember the name.
Hoyt Accutec LX Pro CC
Hoyt Ultratec XT2000 Red Fade
Hoyt Ultratec XT2000 Flame
Hoyt Ultratec XT2000 Flame 
Hoyt Ultratec XT2000 Camo
Hoyt Ultratec XT2000 Camo 
Hoyt Ultratec XT2000 Camo
Hoyt Ultratec XT2000 Camo
Hoyt Cybertec Camo Versa Cam
Hoyt Cybertec Camo Command plus
Hoyt Magnatec Redline
PSE Monarch Lightning cam
PSE Citation II
Martin Cougar Elite XRG
Merlin Max 2000
Martin MV2 Elite Fury X
Martin Cougar III Elite Fury X
Martin Cougar III Elite Fury X
Hoyt Ultratec XT3000 Black C.5
Hoyt Protec XT2000 C.5 Red Fade
Hoyt Protec LXPro C.5 Black
Hoyt Protec XT2000 Spiral Camo
Hoyt Protec XT2000 Spiral Flag
Hoyt Protec XT3000 Spiral Flag
Hoyt Ultratec XT2000 Spiral Silver Flame
Old Hoyt Defiant Carbonite Master Cam on the way right now
I might be forgetting a couple


----------



## ferngully (Nov 30, 2003)

*bow*

My first bow I made in Boy Scouts. It was a lot of fun and we shot our bows alot. I dont remember much about the string we used but I often think that some of the good things we did in our "den " laid a good foundation for my hunting background.

Did any of you guys do this? We also had an Indian day where we actually had Indian ceremonies . I dont really remember much about it . It was 40 years ago!!!

in the 80's Oneida Strike Eagle

after that Hoyt Fast flight
Tenacity
Parker Ultra lite
2004 Xtec and
merlin Xtreme on order


----------



## millstonesuper (Nov 28, 2003)

*bows*

Awesome thread, here's my list-

1.) 1991 Browning Timberwolf
2.) 1994 Browning Mirage
3.) 1998 Browning Ballistic Mrage 6tL
4.) 2000 Hoyt Viper
5.) 2001 Hoyt Ultratec
6.) 2002 Darton Rampage
7.) 2003 Darton Avalanche(red 3-D, spots bow)
8.) 2003 Darton Avalanche(camo hunting)
9.) 2004 PSE Primos STL(camo hunting)
10.) 2004 PSE Primos STL red 3-D, spots)
Man, it sure was a lot less expensive when I didn't change so much and kept a bow for a few years, but back in the olden days, I didn't do 3-D and I didn't shoot spots, and all I cared about was hitting the 8" paper plate 8 out of 10 times @ 20 yards. Now I'm not happy if I can't hit a 2-3" circle @ 40 yards 10 out of 10 times. "The times they are a changin."LOL


----------



## whitetail2nitro (Oct 23, 2003)

*Only 2*

I feel deprived!!!

Bear Whitetail II....about 9 years ago.

PSE Nitro....end of season last year.

That's how I got my callname....Whitetail2nitro


----------



## bowgodez (Jul 15, 2003)

my first bow was a Hoyt..i have no clue on the name,it was a little purple and black compound,and i loved it!!!then i wanted to hunt,so the boyfriend at the time bought me a PSE Nova..which i hated with every fiber of my being....i currently own a beautiful recurve,2 Parker Ultra Lite 31's--one camo,the other competition colors,blue with marble limbs,a Parker Phoenix 32(my new hunting bow) and soon to be a Parker Extereme Ultra Lite 31..just because i want the new 31 design...i think i own enough bows now..but who knows??can one REALLY own TOO many bows??!!!


----------



## Gritty (Dec 18, 2003)

Even some shemales.... Nice. I always wanted to get my Wife into shooting too. She might but says it is the only time she gets alone, When Me and my son go to shoots..

Not really sure if she just don't want to shoot . or she just wants to get us out of the house!!!!! 
LOL

Nice lists ,

Gritty


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Nino,

You have the worst Archery addiction I have ever seen, lol.
I thought, I had it bad. 
There is no hope for you.  


Sag.


----------



## xxxarcher (Feb 4, 2003)

Here is my list, although not at it long.
Back in Highschool
Pearson somethinganother round wheels
always shot barebow and always had this nice purple bruise on my left arm

Fast forward to 2001
Folks sent me the bow I used in highschool. shot it for a week then the plight begins

Hoyt Magnatec (new)
Bowtech Generation 3 (new)
Mathews Rival Pro (used)
Hoyt Protec (used)

Then came recurves
PSE Universal (used)
W&W Infinite (new)

OK back to compounds
Hoyt Ultratec (used)
Merlin Max3000 (new)

I am now down to just one bow, the Merlin...I know, kinda anti-american ain't it? 
More to come in the future, maybe a Barnsdale, a Martin, and probably a hunting bow.


----------



## TJ_ (May 21, 2002)

Lets see here....

Starting from the beginning....
1.)	Martin Bengal XRG/Elite(Advantage camo)…pretty good average bow, but killed my first deer with it @ 55yrds.
2.)	Martin Rage XRG/Elite (blue)…killer bow, first bow I shot 300’s with on indoor 5 spot and Vegas rounds. Maybe the best shooting bow I’ve ever owned.
3.)	Martin Mv2 XRG/Elite (pro red)…I still think it’s one of the coolest riser Martin has ever done. But I could never be very consistent with it…too bad cause it looked so good!
4.)	Martin Mv2 Custom (mag limbs/fury cams…advantage camo)….33”ATA 6 3/8” brace. Blistering fast….sounded like a .22 going off, hard to shoot….but oh so fast @ 26” draw!
5.)	Martin Phantom 2 Elite (sunburst)…probably the easiest, most consistent bow I’ve ever owned..it’s a shooter!
6.)	Martin Phantom 2 Elite ( Mossy Oak)…not the fastest hunting rig I’ve ever had…but defiantly the easiest to shoot.
7.)	Next year…who know as much as I like the Phantom it will have to fight to keep it’s spot. Other looking for a spot in the stable so far:….Merlin Max 3k, Hoyt Ultratec, Hoyt Xtec, Martin SlayR, Martin RazorX.


----------



## Tommy Chumley (Apr 9, 2003)

1: Damon Howatt Del Rey Recurve. (Should have Never sold it!)
2: Martin Firecat. (Bought it used and it promptly blew up at full draw. 9 stitches in my head!)
3: Pearson Renegade III. (Shot my first 300 with it! Sold)
4: Pearson Flame. (Sold)
5: Hoyt SuperSlam Medalist. (Still have it, but the top wheel is bent)
6: PSE XLD-900. (Shot my first 300/60 with it. Sold)
7: PSE Carrera LW. (Sold)
8: PSE Mach 11 V5. (My current bow)


----------



## bowmatt (Jan 26, 2004)

*my list*

first green all fiberglass recurve
then take down recurve
bear buck
bear xlr
martin bobcat
martin cougar
hoyt aspen
and now 
martin scepter 3 with fury

tks

matt


----------



## Bow (Aug 10, 2003)

Browning Nomad Deluxe
Some Bear bow from K-Mart
Bear One Cam from K-Mart
Darton Trailblazer
Mathews FX
Buckmaster 2000
G2
G2XL

Now I shoot the G2 for spots, the G2XL will be my 3D bow and the FX for hunting. I kept the Bear One cam for any friend who wants to shoot. The rest are gone.


----------



## Michigander (Jul 31, 2002)

Pearson recurve
Bear Kodiak
Jennings recurve
Bear Whitetail
Browning Stalker
Browning x-cell
Browning x-cell
Pse Vector
Proline Force XL
Hoyt Defiant
Hoyt Raider
XI Compound
2 more Bear compounds
Mountaineer compound
PSE
Alpine Lightning Force
Darton
Martin Phantom 
Martin Cougar II
Martin Sceptor II
Merlin Super Nova on the way
These are not in order nor is it all of them I'm sure.Certainly won't be the end of the list either. I know of 2 others I gotta have yet.......the Barsdale bow,and the Wheeler.
Jerry


----------



## Kknh3 (Dec 21, 2003)

Started when I was a grade school kid with a fiberglass bow and got my first compound in 1978 when I was a freshman in high school.


Bear Blacktail Hunter
Bear Grizzly II
Jennings T-Star

Quite shooting in the mid 80s and sold everything shortly thereafter. I'm getting the itch again and will be buying something fairly soon hopefully.


----------



## UltraShooter (Jan 30, 2003)

It all started when I was 6 years old with my Dad's Wing "Red Wing Hunter" recurve he passed down to me...still have it too!  From there the history goes to my first Hoyt at age 12...a Hoyt Spectra 5000. I then got a PSE Fire Flite for Christmas one year from my parents. In 1995, I wanted a machined riser so I bought myself a graduation present...a PSE SRL-1000. I currently have (2) Hoyt UltraTec and love them. I'm thinking about selling the 01' and eventually getting an UltraElite...we'll see though...there are other priorities right now.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I got to buy some more bows to catch up with Nino!  

Nino, you don't look 85ish!


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

1. bear polar ltd
2. browning explorer
3. browning xcellerator
4. golden eagle turbo cam hunter
5. golden eagle revolution
6. xi nemisis
7. xi velocity
8. xi velocity extreme
9. hoyt mt sport


----------



## Walleye Joe (Nov 2, 2003)

*WOW Nino! 95 bows, I'm impressed!*

I started out about 28 yrs ago with;

Some kind of fiberglass 60# recurve
Quit bowhunting for about 20 years

1. Bear Flare 60#
2. Hoyt Raptor 60# with Redline cams
3. BowTech Blackhawk 70# w/Infinity Cams

4. Looking to buy a good target bow now!


----------



## mike atwell (Jan 28, 2003)

Started back in the '70's with my Uncle's old fiberglass 40# Ben Pearson hand me down. 
Ben Pearson Cougar recurve.
Solid riser/limbed Martin compound.
Darton Compound.
Jennings "w" handle compound.
Switched to left hand because of bad right eye.
Jennings model "t".
Shakespeare Super Necedah recurve.
Jennings Super "t" target.
Western Pioneer (Darton).
Martin Cougar Magnum.
Left archery for about 12-13 years.
PSE Edge 1000.
Hoyt Prostar target.
Martin Cougar 2000 target.
Hoyt Aspen target.
Martin "Speed King" recurve.
Hoyt Aspen hunting.
Hoyt Ultratec target.
Hoyt Aspen hunting (set up for 3-d).


----------



## x-ring (Jul 5, 2002)

*from what I can remember*

Little toy toy bow w/suction cup arrows 
Paul Bunyon fibglass longbow
Pro Line Cyclone Intermediate
Hoyt Spectra 5000
Hoyt Contender
Hoyt Pro Hunter
Zipper take down recurve by Bob Thompson
Hoyt Pro Medalist Carbon Plus
Hoyt Pro Hunter Carbon Plus
American Ultimate Dream
Hoyt TD4
PSE Magnaflite
PSE Magnaflite
PSE Fireflite
PSE Mach 6
PSE Mach 5
PSE Mach 6
PSE LS-500
Martin Cougar 2000
Martin Scepter II
Martin Cougar III
Martin Scepter III
Martin MV2
Martin Scepter III
Martin Phantom II
Martin Scepter III camo
Martin Razor X 
Martin SlayR 
Martin Dream Catcher (on order)


----------



## Orions_Bow (Dec 14, 2002)

here are a few that stick in my mind - The first 2 from my childhood & they got the whole thing rolling! 

Bear Red Bear
Bear Mini Magnum
Bear Whitetail Hunter
Bear Magnum
Pearson Hunter Classic 2300
Pearson Renegade
Pearson Spoiler Cam
Pearson Flame
Hoyt Flashpoint
Mathews FX
Mathews Q2XL
Mathews Icon
Bowtech Extreme VFT


----------



## Lxxxxxxx (Feb 11, 2004)

Bear Black bear two my frist then a martin lynx been shooting Pse,s for the last 16 years Now i got my Mathews LX and i Love it


----------



## DumbFingerShtr (Mar 7, 2004)

Started in 1992 since then have had:

Jennings Black Lightning to learn with
2 Browning Challenges
3 Browning Heats (brown and Realtree also one with 6T6L Riser)
Hoyt Oasis
Hoyt Aspen
Bear Kodiac Recurve
AMF Thunder Flight
Browning Maxim (First year of Blue/Black Smoke----MY BABY)

Sucks Browning went down the pooper only 22 and nothing worth while anymore.


----------



## oscag (Feb 20, 2003)

I can't remember all the bows back in the 70s but here gos
Indian compoud {can't remember model }
Bear whitetail hunter
Martin jaguar
Mathews MQ1
Mathews Q2
Mathews Q2XL 
Mathews SQ2
Bow tech patriot dually 
bow tech patroit
Hoyt ultra tech spiral 
Hoyt ultra tech cam and 1/2
2 Mathews Legacys
3 Mathews LX
2 Mathews Outbacks


----------



## The Heart Guy (Feb 14, 2004)

JJJEEEEZZZZ, if I had a list like some of you guys, I'd probably be divorced Maybe I need to buy some bows? 

Here it goes...and don't rag on me for the crossbows. They've served me well, just like my arsenal of firearms...

Bear Whitetail II
Jennings Forked Lightning
PSE Fireflight (crossbow)
PSE Thunderflight Express
Horton Hunter Supreme (crossbow)
PSE Primos BBBOOOOWWWW

The switches between bow and crossbow was my inner conflict with confidence. And the lack of committment on my part to practice. And a lot of other stuff mixed in. Anyway, big huge area to shoot at home now, a 13 yr old son who can't pull himself away from the range  Like the Corona commercial...a whold new lattitude.

Good shootin' guys,
John


----------



## BrokenArrows (Apr 20, 2004)

Starts in 1964 w a Ben Pearson Collegian, then Darton Super Flite Hunter, Bear Grizzly, Shakespeare Super Necedah, Browning Nomad Stalker II, Bear Magnesium handle TD, PSE Citation, Jennings Model T, Damon Howatt Ventura, Hoyt Pro Hunter, Bear Whitetail II. 

All I have now is the Whitetail II, Ventura, and some vintage Grizzlies.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

PSE FireFlight?
Mathews MQ32
Mathews SQ2
Mathews Q2
Hoyt Razortec
Hoyt Havoctec
MATHEWS OUTBACK


----------



## mavextreme (Oct 13, 2003)

some old recurve
High Country Extreme
Fred Bear Code
Darton Maverick(s) ill stick with the mavericks for a lonnng time


----------



## ISAA_Archer (Dec 4, 2002)

1. Darton Ranger ( recurve )
2. Jennines Super T
3. Proline tornado
4. Proline Raven
5. Pearson Turney
6. Pearson Cherokee
7. Hoyt Oassis
8. Mathews Signature
9. Mathews MQ1
10. Blue Merlin Super Nova
11. Red Merlin Super Nova

now thinking What is next Probly another Merlin

John


----------



## -XX- (May 22, 2002)

1. MQ1 (still the hunting bow)
2. Scepter II
3. Conquest II
4. Merlin Max 2000
5. MV2
6. Hoyt Proelite


----------



## whoa (Apr 5, 2004)

MARTIN COUGER
BLUE MOUTAIN RAZORBACK
STACEY ?
PSE MACH 8 INDOOR BOW
MCPHERSON ?
MATHEWS MQ1
PSE BABY G
PARKER PREMIRE MAG


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Pearson Renagade
Hoyt Spectre
Hoyt Spectre 5000
PSE Fire Flight Elite
Hoyt Provantage
Yamaha compound
Hoyt Super Slam
PSE Mach 5
Bear XLR
Jennings ProGold
PSE Mach 5 Carbon 2
Hoyt Ultratec XT3000 Command Cam
Hoyt Protec XT2000 Command Cam +
Hoyt Protec XT2000 Cam 1/2
Hoyt Protec XT2000 Cam 1/2
Hoyt Protec XT2000 Spiral


----------



## stodrette (Jun 19, 2002)

Browning loaner
MQ1
UltraMax
Hoyt Accutec
Bowtech Pro 38 single cam
Bowtech Pro 38 Dually
Bowtech Patriot Dually
Sky Medalist
W&W Exfeel
W&W Infinite


----------



## Sarge (Jan 8, 2004)

I got my first hunting license in 1963 when I was 11 years old, and loved hunting pheasants and rabbits with dad and the uncles. I also loved poring over all the Field and Stream, Outdoor Life, and Sports Afield articles I could find, and was really intriqued by the bowhunting stories whenever they happened to show up. I especially loved the Herters catalog, with all the glossy colored photos of laminated gun stocks, fishing lures, and … recurves.
They were gorgeous looking things and I remember reading the descriptions like I actually knew what they were talking about. When I showed them to the old man all he had to say was…”what the hell would you ever do with one of those?”…so much for that idea. Not many deer in northern Ohio in those days.
Thirty seven years later I finally bought myself a bow and killed a buck every year since to show the old man, who’s still around, what you could do with one.

PSE Polaris Gamesport Express
PSE Woodsman TD Recurve
High Country ProFlite (?)
Mathews Ovation


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

*Bow History*

Pearson (green fiberglass) 1963
Bear Magnum recurve 50# 1968-1970
Bear Whitetail Hunter 1979
Bear Polar LTD. 1980
Jennings T-Star 1985
Pearson Spoiler 1987
High Country Machined Supreme 1995
High Country Ultra One Cam 1998
High Country Premier Pro 2000
High Country 4Runner 2001
Diamond Widowmaker3 2003
Diamond Machete 2003
Hoyt Pro Elite On Order (still waiting)


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Started in 1979 at 13:

Jennings Super T II,( I repurchaced this bow from a friend three years ago)
Jennings Split T
Jennings Shooting Star
Martin Dynabo
Martin Cougar
Onieda Eagle
Martin Lynx
Hoyt Provantage
Hoyt Provantage 
Hoyt Provantage
Hoyt Super Slam
High Country Sniper
Oregon Savage
Oregon Valiant Crusader
High Country Supreme
High Country Force
High Country Ultra Force(Eight in the stable at the same time)
High Country Extreme
High Country Sky Force
PSE Mach 7
PSE Mach 11
Hoyt ProTec
Hoyt Ultratec


NINO WINS!!! and in much shorter time than most others.


----------



## timppa (Feb 29, 2004)

*bow history*

Started in 1977

1. Hoyt Scout 
2. Yamaha YTS II
3. Yamaha YTD II
4. Hoyt TD3
5. Hoyt GM
6. Yamaha Alfa-EX
7. Hoyt GM
8. Crossbow made in Finland
9. PSE Citation II
10. PSE Mach 10 
11. Spigarelli Explorer
12. Hoyt Ultratec
13. Merlin Max3000


----------



## mobowhunter (Oct 21, 2002)

Started in 1977-78

Allen Speedster 
Jennings - T-Star -
Jenning - Arrowstar - 
PSE Presidential Citation - 
Hoyt RamHunter - 
Hoyt ProHunter - 
Hoyt Havoc
Hoyt Cybertec
Mathews Legecy
Hoyt Cybertec/Ultratec/Protec

And this year:

Shooting Hoyt Ultratec and Diamond Gladiator
Bought and sold a Mathews Ovation.


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

Got started in this back in 98 with a 
Martin (can't remember which model), 
Browning Midas, 
Q2, 
Legacy, 
Cougar III, 
Ultratec, 
Icon, 
Conquest 3, 
LX, 
Conquest Pro and now a 
SlayR


----------



## KY T-BOLT (Nov 4, 2003)

Well Here is my list:

Indian compound(don't know the model)
Pearson Cherokee
PSE Polaris 
PSE FireFlite Express
PSE Carroll Intruder (Still have & Still shoots great)
PSE Thunderbolt
PSE Xcellerator Pro Series


----------



## LX_Shooter (Feb 3, 2003)

Dont let Nino fool you....Thats just what he has sold........ ...


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

Some of these guys must be crazy or near as old as I am. Started shooting in 1972 so here's the list:

Old fiberglass 35# recurve
Bear Kodiak Hunter 45#
Bear Takedown target bow
Jennings Model I (first deer slayer)
Olympus 4 whell target bow
Olympus 2 wheel hunting bow
Jennings Arrowstar
Pearson Prostaff 4000
PSE Citation Elite
Hoyt Mako (like mako-shark)
XI Legend Magnum
Darton Viper
XI Legacy
XI (something, can't remember the name)
XI Flatliner
XI Nemisis
Golden Eagle Wildfire
Golden Eagle Litespeed
Pearson Anaconda
McPherson Annihilator
McPherson SDS
McPherson 38" Special
Pearson Freedom
Martin SlayR (present and best of the bunch)
Cougar Mag w/TruArc cam in the works for hunting

That about does it for now.


----------



## Cracker (May 3, 2004)

Here let me add mine in here.. lol..

Mathews FX-Bow I have now.
Buckmaster-Second Bow
Bear- First Bow


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

Cracker,

More the merrier. Join in any time. We all started with a short list. You must be a puppy.


----------



## Cracker (May 3, 2004)

lol.. yep just a puppy..been bowhunting for ohh about 5 years but I really never got into it until now. I got my new mathews and have been shooting a lot since..I love that bow..


----------



## revj (Oct 7, 2003)

*NINO MUST BE FROM OLD MONEY*

I wonder why am I bothering to list!! 
My first was a used onida eagle
#2 was a pse carrera
#3 to present a champion eagle with ETS cams
thinking about a pse stl or liberty , pro 40 /freedom cam
jus thinkn revj


----------



## AtTheWall (May 30, 2004)

My first bow was a Dad self built longbow 1966.


My first recurve 1970...1966 BlackWidow TF (still own this bow 52").


----------



## AtTheWall (May 30, 2004)

My first compound bow.

Allen/Jennings Hunter 1971 (bow is a 1969 model and I still own and shoot her every now and then for a reality check)


----------



## AtTheWall (May 30, 2004)

Bear Kodiak Magnum
Ben Pearson Hunter Recurve
Groves GS-300 Olympic Target Recurve (1964 - still own this bow)
Jennings Model T
Jennings Super T
Jennings Buckmaster PWC
2003 Hoyt SuperTEC
2003 Hoyt UltraTEC (current ride)


----------



## BrokenArrows (Apr 20, 2004)

*Martin Mania...*

Just got rid of all my old and new Bear stuff and got two (2) new Martin Savannahs and two (2) Mambas.


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*Tinks Bows 1947-present*

First bow was a York hickory Long Bow 31# which I shot and almost killed a US Army L-1 Birdog Hit the wing as it flew over my house arrow stuck in wind

Now bow for 3 year as punishment 1947-49

33# York hickory long bow
Santa brought a Ben Pearson 2 pc Take bows take down
35# it cost $15.98

Bear Cub 36# which broke and and was replaced with a Bear Grizzly 46# then I 
traded that At Gassmans Archery for a 47# Parabow all glass
traded in on Howatt Hunter 46#
36# Howatt 54- 69 inch target Bow.
then 55# Howatt hunter in about 1962 Killed my first deer with it still have it,
then Howatt Matador target bow,broke it then got a 
Howatt Del Ray,
Groves Spitfire Magnum 2 pc TD 72# I took to Africa in 1966
91# Howatt Hunter recurve- Killed my first 2 elephants with that one still have it

Got the first compound in VA a 1971 Jennings 70# Was fitted at the Jennings factory and ordered it is was SN# 486 Still have it,
then a large number of Jennings bws, "S" Handle Aerostar, Model T Star, Master Hunter, Elephant Bow( 96#) that broke and Bear would not fix it so I dropped Jennings and shot York again.

York CNC- World First Cam bow,limbs were machined too.
Then Started Shooting Oneida up thru the Strike &Black Eagle 
in Africa.
Got the First MQ32 in Africa shot some great trophy game with it, bought back to the USA when I came back in 1991
got pair of Parker Ultralight 31s for ex & me,
got a Parker EZ Draw from Bob Errett Parker Founder & President as a gift , and then in 2003 got a ConCept 99 when developed shoulder and arm problems...
Red Dot gave me a 2004 Hoyt Xtec in Red and I picked a new up a ConCept 32 for hunting that I used to shoot some bears with this spring.

I won two Mathews Bow at Fort Belvors VA bow club.. one went to my son Jeff and sold the Mathewsnew MQ 1 to Indy Chris for his son and Bought the ConCept 99 with that $$$$ Thats Matt!!!
Thanks Rev Indy Chris.

Cant draw the Hoyt Xtec and hold it, which I fitted with red Winners Choce String, Vital Bow gear Drop away rest SIMS Red Extreasm & Enhancer and a Sure Lock Challanger Scope, so I am giving it to my son Jeff who is getting married for the first time Saturday in NC
as wedding present.
His wife to be, an archer too ,is getting a Bowtec Lady Stalker in red too and her daughter is getting a purple Stacy Tom Thumb in with Purple arrows too.

Got a Mathews in Blue which I gave my daughter for Christmas.

TINK


----------



## Erbowman (Mar 24, 2004)

*bows*

First bow was a PSE laser (I think) I used it for a while then bought a 

Martin firecat with a 4 inch overdraw(still have)
pse mach flite 4 (still shoot some)
martin cougar III ( just recently got)


----------



## John Daniels (May 20, 2004)

Barnett Compound
Browning Micro Midas
Jennings Micro Carbon Extreme
Hoyt Raptor
Mathews- Well I have owned about 15-20 differant bows, And close to all the models.


----------



## BIG ARCHERY NUT (Oct 24, 2003)

Started in1965 with a Ben Pearson 45# recurve then I started the compounds.

PSE Pacer
PSE Laser Magnum
PSE Laser Magnum Target Model
PSE Laser Magnum
PSE Citation
PSE Vector
XI Legend
Browning Mirage
Golden Eagle III
PSE XLR 900
Mathews MQ1
PSE Citation II
PSE Mach 11
AR-34

Liked them all and never had a problem with any of them.


----------



## jrewings (May 11, 2004)

WOW, those list are impressive. It's obvious some people either have way too much time for Archery...I'm jealous. Or have an addiction....still jealous.

I've been bowhunting since 1990, been seriously shooting since 1999. I look at my list as a progression:

1970's Bear Compound - no name
1980's Martin Bobcat Magnum
1995 Golden Eagle Evolution
1999 Hoyt MagnaTec
2002 Hoyt UltraTec
2004 CSS Challenger

It's obvious we're all keeping the industry alive. Keep the spirit!

Shoot on!


----------



## p8ntballnryan (Apr 5, 2003)

started out with a browning wasp...she was my first love!

buckmaster 2000 from jennings...bow is still awesome! 

hickory backed cherry longbow 

...and my new baby...my double lung longbow!


----------



## legs78 (Jan 25, 2004)

Bear Whitetail
Browning something
PSE Nova
2001 Bowtech Pro 38
2002 Bowtech Patriot
2003 Bowtech Pro 38 
2004 Bowtech Pro 40 Fredom Cam


----------



## Archer3 (Oct 25, 2003)

*List*

OK here goes:
Bear Blacktail Hunter
PSE FireFlite Express
PSE FireFlite (2)
PSE Mach Flite 4 (2)
PSE StingRay
PSE 2050Z
PSE Carroll Marauder
PSE Mini G
PSE Infinity
PSE Quantum U1
PSE WhiteTail Hunter
PSE ThunderBolt (2)
PSE Quantum U1 Target bow
PSE FireStorm (2)
PSE Primos STL (2)
* 2004 CSS Challenger *- best bow I've ever shot!
Yea I was a PSE man for over 20 years; but CSS showed me the light!


----------



## HighBow (Dec 28, 2003)

My first was bow was 40 years ago , my dad made it for me from a hickory he cut on our farm, four years later my brother gave me a bow he had made that was just a bit stronger , then my first compound came about 24 years ago, Jennings Fork Lightning
from there,
PSE POLARIS
HIGH COUNTRY Four Runner
High Country Carbon Four Runner
then finally
BOWTECH Extreme Solo
Bowtech Tech 29
Bowtech JUSTICE VFT- how sweet it is.

I still have one stick bow, two recurves that I would love to sell.


----------



## jrewings (May 11, 2004)

Archer3

Welcome to the family.

Dollar for dollar, the best bows around. 

Not to mention the personal one-on-one customer service.

I was a dedicated Hoyt shooter myself and once I shot the Challenger, I loved the grip. It was smooth, fast and priced right, even the retail price is better than most and it competes with the bows ranging from $650 - $800.

No question, if CSS had the marketing budget as Hoyt or Matthews, they'd be right there with them.

Don't let their company size fool anyone.


----------



## Lone Ranger (Mar 30, 2004)

Browning Fox II
Whitetail II
Browning Midas
Browning Mirage
Browning PRO 600
Mathews Q2XL
Mathews C3


----------



## Hollowpoint (Jul 10, 2003)

Old round wheeled Martin Cougar XRG, black, 70#'s
PSE Thunderflight express, synergy cams, camo 68#'s
Hoyt pro-tec, 3000 limbs, command+ cams, camo 75#'s
RazorX, XRG, Nitrous cams, camo, 72#'s
RazorX, XRG, NitrousX cams, Blue flame, 60#'s


----------



## SilentHntr. (Jan 20, 2004)

1970 Started with my Grandfathers Osage bow....shot my first deer, a doe when I was 14.

1974 Stopped hunting when first joined Army...was to busy competing in rifle and pistol matches.

1982 Brother-In-Law talked me in to hunting with a bow again, bought a Martin Magnum Lynx. Shot my first buck.

1992 Bought a PSE Fireflight 33, harvested several nice deer and a few hogs.

1999 Purchased a Martin Phantom Dual cam, second largest buck I ever shot fell to that bow.

2002 Had to try a Mathews Q2, dropped my largest buck ever 143 7/8.

2004 Gave my oldest son my Mathews will be using a CSS Swampmaster 34" ATA, single cam....Shoots real good but all my bows did, took the time to get them right. Wish I still had my Grandpas Osage bow so my boys could shoot with it.

Love to hunt with the bow, have tried target shooting but still love to target shoot with my target pistol more...I'm much better at it.


----------



## Jari (Jan 29, 2003)

Started with compound 1990, my first bow was a beautiful Americam Champion metallic red flame.

Americam Champion 
Jennings Uniforce XLR
Mathews Ultra
Mathews MQ1
Mathews Conquest
Mathews Black Max
Mathews Q2XL
Mathews Q2
Hoyt UltraTec cam and half
Hoyt Protec Spiral

//Jari


----------



## Pixies (Sep 21, 2002)

Hi

I began in 1990 with a Master bow ( Made in Brazil)
After I had theses bows:
Oneida 
Jennings Progold
Pse Mach 9
Pse Mach 9,5
Hoyt Protec 2001
Hoyt Ultatec 2002

Now I have a 
Hoyt Ultratec 2003
Martin Razor X 2004
and
Rolan recurve bow 



Thank you


----------



## WVBOHNTR (Sep 29, 2004)

#1 Shakespear recurve
#2 Shakespear recurve (after the first one broke)
#3 Indian Deerslayer
#4 Indian Stalker
#5 Browning Delux Nomad
#6 XI Legend Magnum (broke 2 sets of limbs on this bow)
#7 Champion Mustang


----------



## fallriver (Sep 7, 2004)

My first bow: Oneida Eagle I got as a gift in 1996
My current bow: Oneida Eagle I got as a gift in 1996

I hope I never have to change.


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*BOW HISTORY....*

My history w/bows started in about 1983 if I remember right.

1st one a PSE Gamesport, can't remember on what riser. A bow that I couldn't truely tune.

After about 1986, I was out of the sport until 2000. I tried to tune and shoot that 1st bow again. Then gave up on that bow in 2002.

2nd bow, 2001 PSE Quantum U1 cam. Still have.
(you wanna buy it?)

3rd bow bought last summer, 2003 AR31. Still have.

4th bow bought here on AT. 2004 AR34 RAM.5. Still have.

I'm real happy with my AR's. I don't know if I'll be buying any bows for a year or two now. 

But you never know. 

Mike


----------



## mattman (Mar 23, 2004)

#1 Bear little bear recurve
#2 Hoyt gamegetter
#3 american archery cheetah special hunter
#4 Bear Kodiak magnum
#5 darton ?
#6 xi legend mag
#7 mountainerr archery ?
#8 parker ultralite pro
#9 mathews legacy
#10 Hoyt razortec
#11 Hoyt x-tec


----------



## bowyoda (Aug 5, 2004)

*Bows*

Browning shadow I think ?
Bear whitetail
Bear whitetail 2
Darton LC 500 ( fast !)
Bear Whitetail Ledgend
PSE 900 some-thing? pulled shattered exploded!!!
Jennings Buckmaster
Hoyt Devator
Hoyt Striker 
Hoyt Defiant
Hoyt Aspine Green Solid limbs
Hoyt Aspine green Split limbs
Mathews Q2XL
Hoyt Supertec
Mathews LX

Started bow hunting around 1990.
Hope to get a Black Cherry LX next month


----------



## baldmountain (Apr 21, 2003)

My first bow was one of those green and white fiberglass bows that they made back in the early 70s. Every high school used them in their archery program because they were cheap. (The archery program at our school lasted until some kids decided to do some flight shhoting into the highway behind the high school.)

My dad went to a lot of yard sales so I had a bunch of Ben Pearson recurves. The first compound we got was a Bear Whitetail II. (I think.) I also had an Outers compound that I got when a local department store closed. (Still have it in my basement.)

Once I discovered girls I stopped shooting archery.

On my 39th birthday my wife got me a gift certificate to a local gun shop so I could get a bow. I had no idea what to get so I took the shop's advice and came home with a PSE Nova. Shot it for a couple years. I still have it and still shoot it occasionaly.

Last year I got serious about shooting and went through this progression of bows.

Merlin Max2000
Hoyt UltraTec
Martin Cougar III
Martin Aurora
Merlin Super Nova

I'm shooting the Merlin Super Nova and I'm not completely happy with it. Don't get me wrong. It is a great bow! But it just doesn't feel right for me. 

The most accurate bow I've owned was the Cougar III, but it had fury x cams on it and the inside cable kept hitting my arm so I traded it. I have a very inline shooting style and just can't shoot bows that have shoot through systems on them.

Not sure what I'm going to try next. I may be lazy and just shoot the Super Nova...


----------



## AZarcherybandit (Jul 27, 2004)

PSE Mohave
Martin Cougar Magnum
PSE Quantum
PSE Team Primos (Original)
PSE Supra (First Vegas Bow)
PSE Team Primos STL
PSE Venom
BowTech Pro40 Freedom Cam


----------



## yellowmarc (Apr 1, 2006)

*magnatec history*

I just purchased a Hoyt Magnatec, it was advertised as a 2004 model but when look at 2004 bow comparison charts no Magnatec is on the chart. Did Hoyt actually stop making the Magnatec after 2003?


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

hoyt, mathews, pearson 



to many models to list or remeber..............:wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## BrokenArrows (Apr 20, 2004)

Updating history...

Martin Mambas and Hunters, Hoyt Gamemasters left.

Picked up Martin X-200s, Bryan Holley Spirit longbows, SKB Korean recurve.


----------



## BigPineyArcher (Apr 8, 2006)

Bear Flare II, Bear First Strike, Jennings Carbon Extreme, High Country Safari, High Country Sniper, Pro Line New Wave, High Country Excalibur, Mathews Ultra Max, and now Hoyt Trykon


----------



## trapshooter (Feb 14, 2005)

I have only been into archery for 7 years, but am only 20 so.....

1. Reflex-Bighorn Hunter
2. Mathews-Ulta-max
3. Hoyt-Ultramag
4. Mathews-Switchback


----------



## Daggieboy (Apr 7, 2006)

*New to boards*

I'm a long time hunter, but new to the Archery boards. I hunt both deer and elk with the bow. I hunt in Washington State, on the west side for elk and on the east side for mule deer. I'm retired Navy and retired from the State a few years ago.


----------



## baldmountain (Apr 21, 2003)

baldmountain said:


> Not sure what I'm going to try next. I may be lazy and just shoot the Super Nova...


It's funny that this thread has come up again. No more compunds for me. All Olympic Recurves.


Hoyt GM with Sky limbs
Hoyt Matrix with Sky limbs
Hoyt GM with GM limbs

And currently a Hoyt GM with Win&Win Everest Pro limbs

Oh, and an old Ben Pearson Collegiate that I shoot bare bow.


----------



## Hans (Oct 9, 2003)

*my bows*

Rcurve:
Hoyt TD
Nishizawha
Hoyt Matrix

Compounds:
Jennings Arrowstar mark III
hoyt pro ventage
Hoyt prostar
Merlin Super Nova
Barnsdale Classic 
Martin Scepter III

and I still have them all here.:shade:


----------



## Silver Dingo (May 27, 2003)

True flite recurve
bear grizzly recurve
damon howatt recurve
bingham longbow
Black widow express recurve
Bear kodiak recurve
Wha gok td recurve
Bear polar ltd
Darton sl 3000
Darton sl 50 m
darton wood riser
Browning bantam
Darton 5000 x 3
jennings arrow star
pse magnum
Martin cougar magnum
Hoy pro vantage carbon plus
hoyt td4 recurve
hoyt pro vantage meridian
Hoyt pro hunter
Hoyt super slam
Hoyt defiant
hoyt super star x2
hoyt pro star
jennings xlrs
reflex express
hoyt solo cam cant ecall the model
American cant recall the model
high country
Mathews conquest 2 x2
Mathews conquest 3
mathews ovation
Mathews rival pro x 2
Mathews icon
Mathews apex


----------



## stratusphere (Apr 8, 2006)

*I've only had a few*

My 1st bow was a green fiberglass recurve, don't know the name, started shooting it at about age 12.

2nd was a Browning recurve, 40 or 45# pull, age 16 to 22

3rd was a Browning X-cellerator, age 22 to last week (pulled it out of storage to start shooting again and noticed a crack).

Now I have a Hoyt Stratus that I bought this Monday, It's 9 yrs. old, but in great shape. 

Hope to be buying something brand new soon.


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

Started in 1968 with a Shakespear longbow of 12lb draw wheight.
I was 11yrs old at the time.
Then got a Bear, red bear glass recurve,@25lb.
From there,
Hinchco Widow recurve @45lb
Ben Pearson Hunter recurve @55lb
Proline intermediate Compound @55lb
Martin Tiger @55lb
Hoyt Spectra 5000 @55lb
Martin [email protected]
Hoyt Gamegetter @55lb
Mcpearson Olympus @55lb
Martin Firecat @75lb
Martin Mamba recurve @55lb
Martin Dreamcatcher [email protected]
Jerryhill wildcat longbow @55lb
Samick SLB longbow @45lb
Martin Saber @55lb.
Plenty of time for a few more yet:wink:


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

*Bows*

1) Bear Whitetail Hunter
2) Bear Whitetail Hunter ll
3) High Country Supreme
4) Mathews MQ1
5) Mathews LX
6) Mathews Switchback XT


----------



## Sakojake (Feb 2, 2006)

*Probably will forget a few.*

Browning Compound - Forget the model name.
York - First Choice
York - Windhawk ( It was heavy - but would shoot)!
York - Windhawk - Modified with Blue Mountain Cams
Martin - Pro X (Wish I still had it) - Took forever for the callis on 
my thumb nuckle to go away! 
Martin - Pantera - Loud - but a deer slayer!
Martin - Cheetah
Hoyt - Carbonite Enitcer - Crimson Red
Hoyt - Carbonite Enticer - Camo
Matthews - MQ1 - Good shooter BUT had bad mojo, never put any
meat on the table with it. 
Hoyt - Ultra Tec

Now with all of this remeniscing (sp?) ya'll got me think'n bout them Martins. I think I'll go check out their website. :wink:


----------



## VorTexan (Jan 8, 2005)

Stick and string, Pearson, Mathews, Bowtech.


----------



## rt_con (Mar 1, 2006)

*List*

Jennings Super T (Still Have)
Browning Safari
PSE Laser Magnum
PSE Jet Flite Express
PSE Citation II
Mathews Q2
BowTech Tribute


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

In order.
Bear whitetail 2
PSE nova
PSE fireflight
Hoyt stryker 2
Mathews sq2
Mathews 05 switchback
Mathews xt


----------



## Jim Puehl (Mar 14, 2006)

Hoyt Recurve ( Kodiak Special?) 1974
Bear 76er takedown hunting bow 1976
Bear Charger 1979
PSE Laser 1980
Golden Eagle Talon 1981 after a 25 year layoff I started shooting this again
Hoyt ProElite 2006 on order and counting weeks


----------



## rjs (Apr 7, 2005)

WOW- I thought that I had a lot of bows over the years. I see some very impressive lists here. For me:
Old Fiberglass recurve-no idea what it was.
Indian compound w/steel cables
Browning Explorer II
Browning Nomad
Martin Firecat
Martin lynx
Martin Pantera
Martin Fury
High Country Safari
Mathews Ultra II-still use for hunting, it's scratched and beat up. But it KILLS.
Mathews LX
Bowtech Old Glory
Hoyt Trycon XL


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Well there is no way I will remember them all Tink either has a good memory or keeps good notes.
1. Shakespere recurve
2. Pearson Spoiler recurve
3. Black Widow recurve
4. Martin Warthog round wheels
5. Martin Warthog cams
6. Martin Cougar Magnum
7.Jennings Unistar
8. BuckMaster G2
9.Pse Fire Flight
10. H.C. Trophy Hunter
11. H.C. Sniper
12. H.C. Safari
13. H.C. Extreme
14. H.C. Ultra Force
15. H.C. Carbon Force
16. H.C. Ultra Extreme
17. H.C. Supreme
18. H.C. Machined Supreme
19. H.C. I made using there very first carbon handle (not the machined one) and a pair of Max Force limbs It bottomed out 85#
20. H.C. Excalibur
21. H.C. Excalibur Elite
22. H.C. Max Force
23. H.C. Dynasty
24. H.C. Carbon 4 Runner
25. H.C. Carbon TSSR
26. H.C. Carbon Perfx
27. XI Impact
28. XI Legend Magnum
29. Parker UL 31
30. Parker EZ Draw
31. Parker Force Multiplier
32. Pearson Spoiler
33. Pearson Renegade
34. Oregon Valiant Crusader
35. Oregon Black Knight
36. Diamond Carbon handle bow (before they sold to Bowtech)
37. Mathews Ultra Max
38. Mathews MQ 32
39. Mathews Q2
40. Mathews SQ2
41. Mathews Outback
42. Hoyt Xtec 70#
43. Hoyt Xtec 60#
44. Bowtech Liberty
45. Bowtech Patriot Dually
46. Bowtech Extreme VFT
47. Bowtech 05 Allegiance
48. Bowtech 06 Allegiance
49. Bowtech Tribute
50. Buckmaster G2 (forgot that one)
I 'm sure I left some out, and I must admit it's kind of scary to write them all down


----------



## geoffd (Aug 4, 2006)

*The list*

Pearson wooden straight bow 1950
Several all wood recurves
Pearson Javalina
White Neptune
Howard Hill Longbow
Bear Grizzly
Bear Kodiak Special
Bear Tammerlane
Jennings Arrow Star
Homemade shoot-thru/Arrow Star limbs
Bear Flare
Pearson Spoiler
Browning Summit II
High Country American Ultimate
McPhearson Eliminator Plus
PSE XLD-900


----------



## bamacj (Jul 4, 2006)

Bear youth. "dont remember the model"
Hoyt tenacity.
Mathews feather lite.
Mathews mq1.
Mathews mq32. "My favorite" When I bought my switchback I tried to swap the guy even for my 32 back.:violin: 
Mathews switchback.

Going to test drive a Ross this wekend.


----------



## MMMB (Jan 25, 2006)

Martin Lynx Compound(tried compound as a 16 year old kid didn't like it)
Bear Kodiak Recurves, Wing Recurves all bought at yard sales.
Martin Super Diablo 
Bob Lee Recurve
Sky Archery Longbow
My own Laminated Recurves (made a new one each year for like 5 years)
My own Longbow for a year or two
Mathews Legacy
Mathews Outback
Bowtech Allegiance
Mathews Switchback


----------



## maitre91 (May 12, 2003)

Here is my small collection

Markman take down
Hoyt TD4
Martin cougar
PSE Magna flite
PSE Laser flite
Hoyt super slam
Hoyt prostar
Hoyt oasis
Hoyt accutec
Hoyt protec
Bowman accuriser I
Bowman acciruser II



Philippe


----------



## peace (May 25, 2006)

*My Short List*

First Bow at 11 years old bought from money earned helping the local paperboy was a Shakespeare 20# fiberglas yellow & white longbow.
Short List:
Indian Shirkari Compound
Bear TigerCat Recurve
Martin Pro Series Black Panther

Love em all:tongue:


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

Just a few:

Bear Kodiak Hunter
Bear Takedown Target bow
Jennings Model 
Olympus Hunting bow
Olympus Target Bow
Jennings Arrowstar
Bear Polat LTD (door prize)
Pearson Prostaff 4000
Bear Grizzly
PSE Citation Elite
Hoyt Mako
XI Legend Mag
Darton Viper
XI Legacy
XI Pinnacle
XI Nemisis
Golden Eagle Wildfire
Golden Eagle Litespeed
Golden Eagle Litespeed
Pearson Anaconda
McPherson Annihilator
McPherson Mark IX
Pearson 38" Special
Pearson Freedom
Martin SlayR
Martin ShadowCat
Martin P3 Elite

It's been a good ride.


----------



## rdneckhntr (Oct 23, 2005)

2003 Micro Midas III
2006 Diamond Rapture


Im sure Ill eventually have a list like most of yalls but Ill settle with my bow for now.


----------



## DeerslayinSOB (Aug 11, 2006)

My god some of you guys have more money in bows then people have in their homes. LOL 

Here's my list:

1- PSE Nova
2- Alpine Ridgerunner- Still have
3- Mathews MQ32- Still have I love this bow
4- Mathews Icon- Sold
5- Mathews Switchback- Traded
6- Mathews Prestige- Absolutely Awesome

Happy Hunting Ladies and Gents. :wink:


----------



## Glock17 (Dec 23, 2004)

Various kids and cheap fiberglass bows until 1985-

Then 1985 to present- 

Martin Super Nakita Recurve
Martin Cheeta w/ recurve top limb and a massive single cam bottom limb
Bear Kodiak Magnum
Jennings T Star 
PSE Polaris
PSE Nova (piece of crap)
Continental Denali (bigger piece of crap)
Jennings Carbon Master
Jennings CMX
BowTec Stalker 
Hoyt Ultra Mag
Hoyt Viper Tec
Hoyt Ultra Tec (still have)
Hoyt Turbo Tec (still have)
Hoyt Trykon XL (still have)

Sold on Hoyt since late 2002 quality, performace, looks, everything simply light years ahead of everything else I have owned and shot, no plans to part with my current 3, have never shot better. I still sometimes wish I still had that Martin recurve, real pretty bow.


----------



## venados (Nov 5, 2007)

*remember let's see*

I started at 13 years old here it goes: 
2 stick bows a 25 lb and 35 lb don't remember the make
Oneida strike eagle 
white tail ll by fred bear shot this baby for 15 years and it still shoot good.
PSE Impala 50 lb
XI flatliner 65 to 80 lb
PSE Precision edge 2050Z 60 to 80 lb
And now I shoot a PSE 50 to 70 lb Vengeance this bow is by far the best bow I have owned.


----------



## Crazy_Boxer (Apr 24, 2008)

Darton Recurve
Bear Grizzly Recurve
Bear Magnum Hunter
Golden Eagle ???
Hoyt Heat
Hoyt Deviator
Mathews MQ1
Renegade SBD
Currently looking for a Bowtech - possibly the 82nd airborne


----------



## apexsmoke (Jun 9, 2006)

1) Darton Scout-killed my first deer with this bow when I was 10.
2) Darton Impulse
3) Mathews MQ-32
4) Mathews Apex-Current target bow
5) Mathews Custom Safari II-Current hunting bow


----------



## DXT08 (Mar 7, 2008)

Started in 1999 i was 12 

1.PSE Nova
2.Mathews Legacy
3.Mathews Outback
4.Mathews Switchback
5.Mathews DXT
6.Elite Extreme XL(On the Way for 3d)


----------



## white tail 10* (Aug 3, 2005)

i been shooting my Aspen for bout 8 years now , its my third bow in 15 years
stilll thinking if its time to try something new
maybe im a little off on timing , acording to you guys

what you do , change bows every ten minutes , or maybe you are vampires 420 years old ??????


----------



## GCOD (Nov 24, 2006)

bear fiberglass kids bow
darton sl 50
ben pearson recurve
pse carerra lwc
hoyt x tec
hoyt v tec
hoyt turbotec spirals
hoyt turbotec cam 1/2
hoyt protec
hoyt ultratec
hoyt v tec
hoyt trykon
hoyt trykon xl
hoyt vectrix
hoyt vectrix xl
hoyt katera
hoyt katera xl cam 1/2 plus

and I'm sure a few others I can't remamber


----------



## Dren1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Well I havn't owned as many as some guys but heres what I have owned.
Hoyt/Easton Stag - first bow
Browning- not sure what model
2 Bear bows not sure what model
Bear recurve
Mathews SQ2
Mathews Drenalin - Broke and was replaced
Mathews Drenalin
:darkbeer:


----------



## ColoradoHunter (Nov 20, 2006)

Much shorter list than most.
Bear recurve, late 60's, when I was about 8 years old, still in use.
PSE One-Cam Impact 1997
PSE Team Primos 2001
AR Velocity 2006
PSE X-Force 6, 70# 2007
PSE X-Force 6, 60# 2007
PSE MoneyMaker 2008
Everyone of them is still being used by myself, a friend or relative.


----------



## kles (Jan 17, 2008)

Good gosh you fellas buy a lot of bows... anyone here ever consider just improving their 'form' instead of buying the latest greatest bow every year????


----------



## Kevdlambert (Mar 16, 2007)

*Here's mine..*

Ben Pearson 45 lbs. recurve
Bear Whitetail II
Jennings Carbon Extreme
PSE Firestorm
High Country Excalibur
Browning Illusion
High Country Speed Force


----------



## JCO.Bowhunter (Dec 3, 2007)

Browning Ambush xb- sold it, alright bow
Mathew's Ovation-gone but not forgotten, maybe get one another day
Mathew's Switchback-still got it 
Mathew's Drenalin LD- still got it


----------



## targethogs (Mar 16, 2008)

Bear Kodiak Magnum 44#
Bear Grizzly 69# 56"
Oneida Strike Eagle 70#
Oneida AeroForce 80#
Oneida Tomcat 80#
Reflex Growler 70#
Bear Instinct 70#
ROSS CR337 60#
All lefttys


----------



## bux n dux (Dec 9, 2005)

Hoyt-Easton Pro Medalist
York CNC Graphite ??
Pearson Spoiler
Pearson Striker
PSE Thunderbolt
Champion ??? (don't remember the rest)
Hoyt Supertec
Mathews Q2
Mathews SQ2
Mathews Legacy
Mathews Switchback
2 Mathews Switchback XT's
Elite GTO
and probably another Elite later this spring. Probably a Syn. XT


----------



## deerhunter3241 (Jun 7, 2004)

Browning youth bow (don't know the name)

Mountaineer (very loud, not dependable , but it got me hooked for life)

PSE Mach 6 (average bow at best)

PSE Mach 8 (kinetic energy was awesome, but very harsh to draw) 

PSE Beast 4x4 (dependable, 4-5 seasons and never had to adjust anything)

Diamond Undertaker (factory string was a nightmare)

PSE Enforcer (quietest bow ever made IMO)

Hoyt Havotec (short and fast, not very accurate)

Hoyt Cybertec (shot well, but never felt right)

Hoyt Ultratec (didn't care for the spiral cams)

PSE Avenger (good bow, not great)

Hoyt Ultramag (killed the most deer)

Mathews LX (fastest)

Mathews Outback (most accurate)

Mathews Switchback (current bow) (took biggest bow buck to date)


----------



## Bowtech531 (Apr 2, 2008)

My archery career stated with a Bear Recurve, Wish I still had it! then slowly Progressed.

Bear whitetail
Bear whitetail II
Bear Kodiak
Bear Metric Magnum
Oregon 3-d Mckensie
another Oregon can not remember the name
XI
High Country
CSS
Darton
Hoyt Enticer
Hoyt Protec
Mathews Black Max
Hoyt Cybertech
Hoyt Xtech
Hoyt Protech
Bow Tech 82nd
Bowtech General
Hoyt Katera
And Last but not least a Hoyt SEVEN37 on the wish list to be filled soon.


----------



## Bowtech531 (Apr 2, 2008)

Oh Forgot a Couple A PSE Baby G and a Pse Brute Force


----------



## MARTIN BOBCAT (Mar 18, 2007)

Started out in 91....


Martin firecat
martin cheetah
martin speedfire
martin bobcat
martin bengal


----------



## Whispers Death (Oct 6, 2005)

*'81 to present*

PSE Phaser II-Fingers
PSE Magne Flite-Fingers
PSE Fireflight Express-Release
Hoyt Superslam-Fingers
Hoyt Pro Vantage-Fingers
PSE XLR 900-Fingers
Jeffreys Recurve-Fingers
Martin Hatfield Take-down Recurve-Fingers
Parker EZ Draw 33-Release
Hoyt Trykon-Release

Loved them all.


----------



## Bowtech531 (Apr 2, 2008)

and just remembered another 2 Parker Ultralight31 and a old Oneida


----------



## LBmaN (Mar 30, 2008)

Bought, Sold, and traded for all of these the past year and a half or so.

Martin Rebel 
Arvin Weaver bow 
Toelke whip 
Rer Vortex 
Kota Prarie Swift 
Morrison Cougar 
Bear Kodiak Hunter 
Soveriegn ballistick 
Sam Harper bow 
Big River LB 
Red Wing Hunter 
Bear Super Grizzly 
Browning Cobra 
Fox Maverick 
Tomahawk Diamond SS 
Mariah Willawah 
Bob Lee signature 
Pearson Mustang 
Howatt hunter 
RER TD recurve
Checkmate Firebird
Pearson Deerslayer
Hoyt Powertech

And probably some others I cant remeber.


----------



## WNYBowhunter (Jan 15, 2006)

Darton
Martin Cougar magnum
Mathews Q2XL
Ross CR331

favorite: Ross CR331
least desirable: Martin Cougar Magnum


----------



## badassbowtech (Aug 3, 2008)

Oh.... not a great one...:embara:
1. proline youth bow, about 5 years when I was 12
2. browning drake flight master. sold it to my friends dad and he is still shooting it.
3. Clearwater powermag shot for 10-15 years. Friend didn't have a bow, so I gave it to him so I could have a hunting partner.
4 BowTech allegience. I love this bow. Bowtech is the only bow for me.:wink:


----------



## badassbowtech (Aug 3, 2008)

LBmaN said:


> Bought, Sold, and traded for all of these the past year and a half or so.
> 
> Martin Rebel
> Arvin Weaver bow
> ...



Holy SH** That's a ton of bows. Do you have one bow that you consistanty us though?


----------



## Extremesolo (May 27, 2003)

Jennings - Black Lightning

Pro Line - Riptide

Golden Eagle - Ultra Evolution

Alpine - Silverado Lite

Bowtech - Extremesolo

Bowtech - Patriot

Archery Research - AR34

Elite - Synergy


----------



## TNbowslayer (Aug 29, 2006)

In order.

PSE Spyder 

Martin Jaguar

Mathews LX (awesome)

Hoyt Lazertec (awesome)

Next year, a Hoyt Seven37. CAN'T WAIT!!!!


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

A yellowish green fiberglass recurve bought at TG&Y(old store)

A wood/composite(Pearson I think recurve) few years later

Red and black Indian archery 50# compound

Bear Whitetail hunter

Bear Whitetail II

PSE Vulcan

Hoyt/Easton "RAMBO", poster and the works.... had to :wink:

86-99ish long dry spell, spent several of those years firing M119 105mm howitzer, just fun. :wink:

2000 to present

PSE baby G or something, short, brutal...

Mathews Conquest Pro

Mathews Legacy

Mathews Conquest Apex

Mathews Ultra Max

Mathews Legacy(again)

Mathews S2


Coming soon

Mathews Drenalin LD


----------



## Reacher (Jul 30, 2004)

PSE Baby-G
Mathews LX
Hoyt ViperTec
Elite XXL


----------



## BowtechKicks (May 11, 2007)

I started back in 87 and I was shooting an old Bear don't remember the model. It was all black and weighed a ton. It wasn all ready a few years old when I got it. I think it was 50-55% letoff. I shot it with fingers and no sight. Then my next bow I bought by working summers was the High Country Sniper in 91 and for the time it was the bow to have. Next would be a PSE Lightning3 and that thing would ratle fillings loose so I got rid of it and bought the Trex32 Bear which was prety good, but I didn't have it long before I bought a Mathews Black MAx2 which was a big misstake for me. What was I thinking with a 5 1/4" brace. So I sold it and bought the Legacy which was one of the best bows I've ever owned. Great shooter and prety quick. Six months latter I was talked into an LX and compaired to how I shot the Legacy it was a misstake. Never shot the Lx as good. Next I bought my first of many Bowtechs. It was a older used single cam Tomkat. Seven months latter I bought a 2005 Constitution that I liked but I couldn't shoot it well at the time do to just having sevical spine surgery. So I sold it and bought a 2006 Tomkat which turned out to be one of the best shooting bows I've owned. I also bought 2 06 Allegiances which wern't to bad. Just couldn't get use to them. I also bought an 06 Constitutsion that I liked for indoor spots, but I sold it along with the other 06s' and bought myself a 07 Hoyt Vulcan and all the trimings and bought my boy new equipment and my youngest a new bow with all the trimings. So far that is all for now. The Vulcan is one of the best holding and best shooting bows I've owned so far. Come tax time my wife will be getting into shooting with me and boys. I'll likely get another Vulcan or Katera for 3D and the other will be my hunting rig. My oldest son will also be getting an up grade from his current bow. That's it for me. Other that I have been working on and tuning bows the past 6 Years. Can't waite to see what next year brings.


----------



## rick crowe (Feb 8, 2008)

I started in 1970
bear kodiak
bear polar LTD
pse nova
martin
darton viper
martin cougar
hoyt ultratec 2 2005
hoyt proelite 1 2008
hoyt vectrix 1 2007


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Reacher said:


> *PSE Baby-G*



Oh man, so you're the other one. lol :tongue:

Believe it or not, I actually tried to shoot that beast with fingers.

I had always shot fingers before, figured why switch now? Lesson learned.


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

They would delete the post because it would be to long. Im a bow junkie from way back:embara:


----------



## andy stowe (Nov 9, 2007)

Sagittarius said:


> Nino,
> 
> You have the worst Archery addiction I have ever seen, lol.
> I thought, I had it bad.
> ...


ben pearson 30 lb fiberglass 1960's
hoyt pro elite
mathews q1
mathews q2
2 mark horne long bows
mathews lx
hoyt pro elite-hunting
mathews switchback
mathews drenalin
mathews icon
mathews c4
mathews long draw
was going to buy a bowtech general but the shop went broke.
there may be a few that i have forgotten.one thing:iloved them all.


----------



## jemedm (Jan 18, 2008)

An old Bear recurve, Reflex Grizzley, and now a Parker Wildfire XP


----------



## hartofthethumb (Aug 5, 2008)

Started with a darton apache at 12 yrs. old in the fall of '94, since then it's been as follows.

past:
Darton Apache
Hoyt MT Sport
Mathews Legacy

current:
Mathews Drenalin
Darton Pro300
Fred Bear Kodiak Mag (recurve)

Currently shooting the drenalin, and just picked up a pro3000 yesterday for a steal of a deal. Also have the recurve, still haven't developed all the skill I want to be able to hunt with it, but love shooting it.

Just joined this site and love it, figured this was as good a thread as any for my first post.


----------



## gdcpony (Oct 16, 2007)

Bear-first bow. I liked it, but it was VERY old. Cousin still has it.
Hoyt- Ram hunter II wasn't too shabby, but the teardrop on one of the cables let loose costing my brother some stitches. I'd just given it to him.
Golden Eagle- Owned two: An Evolution that my brother has yet to return to me. Shot allot of deer with that and a 5" overdraw. And the Hawk- This one pulled 85# I had put hard cams on it, but kept a 40% letoff and shot the same 5" over. It earned the nickname "rifle" bow for the noise it made. I think it should've blown up, but it never did.
I made one bow from spare parts that I used to teach with. My wife barely uses it, so I do for form practice.
Proline- owned a Summit with CPS cams and fell absolutely in love with the system and grip. Old friend still has that one.
Darton- Owned only Mavericks. One was the twin to the Summit and took three deer last year in the hands of my best friend. The second was a REC target bow won at a shoot. It served as hunting bow often as not. My brother picked it up last visit for his "new" bow. Third and forth are still here- 2003 used for hunting, and a 2002 (the same bow really) in target colors in case I ever find a shoot worth the drive.


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

First was a Mission Journey
Next, uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
Oh yeah, I've still got it and don't have another.


----------



## LBmaN (Mar 30, 2008)

badassbowtech said:


> Holy SH** That's a ton of bows. Do you have one bow that you consistanty us though?


That is a lot of bows. "Do you have one bow that you consistanty us though?"

I guess I dont understand the question, but I have have good days and bad days with consistant shooting, so I guess I am going to get another compound.


----------



## Buckhorn40 (Aug 3, 2008)

Old PSE (Don't remember the model)

XI Impact (Loudest bow ever) Fell apart often

Hoyt Ultramag (Still own)

Hoyt Katera (Now)


----------



## standsitter (Feb 29, 2008)

*My bows- all Southpaws*

Browning Nomad
Browning X-cellerator- THE bow in my history, made me a bowhunter.
Hoyt Proforce
Hoyt Super Slam
Mathews Featherlite
Mathews Feathearmax
Mathews FX
Forge Aero-max- sponsorship bow(returned it for 2 treestands)
Mathews Q2- This bow taught me what archery is 
Mathews Conquest Pro (Blue)- 8th in IBO worlds with this one
Mathews Legacy
Parker EZ draw 33- shop bow never even set-up, sold it
Mathews Outback-Worst on the list
Mathews Switchback- Best ever bow IMO
PSE Diablo- to good a deal to pass-up, nice but no Switchback
Pretty much stalled at the Switchback nothing jumping out at me, but I think an Elite soon.


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

Let's see if I can recall most of them in some kind of chronological order......Starting in 1968 with a fiberglass 25# Bear recurve;

Bear Grizzly (still have it)
Bear Kodiak
Bear Polar LTD
Bear Whitetail
Darton SL50
Browning Nomad
Browning Bushmaster
Browning Super Accelerator
Martin Warthog
Martin Bobcat
Browning (unknown model)
Jennings Carbon Extreme
PSE (unknown model)
PSE Mach 8
Mathews MQ1
Mathews Q2XL
Hoyt Super Tech (2) (still have 1)
Hoyt Ultra Tech (3)
Hoyt V Tech
Bow Tech 82nd (current)
Bow Tech 101st (current)

I think that's about it.....:tongue:


----------



## Hemiboy (Jul 22, 2008)

Started in 1989.

Pearson Barracuda (still have it)
Darton 500mc (loudest bow ever made?)
High country Extreme (I got tired of it after two pairs of cracked limbs)
Hoyt Proforce Extreme (95# and a 5 inch overdraw)
Browning Mirage sl
Browning Boss (still have it)
Black Douglas recurve (still have it)
Browning Afterburner (still have it)

I'm about to pick up archery again after 12 or so years.

-Carlsson


----------



## jfree (Mar 24, 2009)

Started 1992

Golden eagle(don't know model, but had the lift blocks between riser and limbs)
HCA Supreme
HCA Supreme target
HCA Excaliber
HCA Splitforce
Hoyt Deviator
HCA Fourunner
Hoyt Defiant
Hoyt (forgot model)
Hoyt Razortec
Mathews LX
Mathews Outback
HCA Maxforce(fishing bow)
Mathews Drenalin

Favorites from list are supreme,splitforce,defiant, razortec,outback, and drenalin.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Bear whitetail hunter
Hoyt
pearson spoiler
jennings carbon extreme
high country sniper
Jennings Buckmaster
Bowtech VFT extreme
bowtech guardian
mathews switchback
mathews dren ld
mathews DXT
Mathews Z7 on order


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

bear youth bow
diamond victory (still have)
hoyt vulcan 
bowtech guardian
martin shadowcatelite
elite GTO
bowtech constitution (still have)
bowtech sentinel
x force gx
bowmadness xl (still have)
mathews apex (still have)

i think thats it


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Couldnt submit my post. Admin said it contained to many chararcters. My list is way to long!


----------



## ats (Jul 20, 2007)

Lets see if I can remember them all, I doubt it.

First was a Ben Pearson recurve that I still have somewhere
next was a martin youth model in about 84ish
bear whitetail 2
bear flare 2 (LOVED that 8 pound bow)
pse thunder flite
pse fire flite express
martin impala
pse carrera
Pearson Pride (LOVED this bow)
Evotek Impact
Mathews S2
Hoyt Vulcan
Bowtech allegiance (3)
Bowtech Guardian
Bowtech 82nd
monser bows phoenix
pse xforce hf
xforce gx
diamond marquis
apa viper
hoyt vectrix xl
mathews monster


I'm positive that I'm leaving some off too


----------



## gmchiryder (Dec 28, 2004)

Bear Black Mag
Browning Bushmaster
Darton 400MX
Darton Viper
Hoyt Defiant
Hoyt Tenacity II
Hoyt Vtec


----------



## redhouse2 (Nov 23, 2007)

Shakesphere #35lb. recurve
Bear Whitetail II
PSE Carrol Intruder
PSE Mach 8
High Country Split Force
Mathews MQ-1
Mathews LX
Hoyt Pro-Tech
Hoyt Alpha-Tech
Mathews Switchback
Mathews Safari Custom
Mathews 80lb. Black Max 2
Wallace Mountain Longbow
Hoyt AM 35
Mathews Reezen 7.0


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

PSE Polaris Express
PSE Infinity Magma
Mathews MQ1
Darton Cyclone 3-D
Pearson Generation II
Pearson Stealth
Martin Razor X

Still have the Darton, Stealth, and Razor X. Sold the rest.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

1st Bear Blackbear
2nd Bear Whitetail II
3rd American Archery
4th Proline Hardcore
5th Proline New Wave
6th Jennings Solo cam
7th Proline Matchpoint
8th Hoyt Oasis Meridian Limb Target {1997}
9th Hoyt Oasis Carbonite Limbs Camo{ Still hunting with it today,its a 1997}
10th Hoyt Vantage Pro
11th Hoyt Contender

Im probably forgeting a couple but its been a long time.


----------



## Big Eazy (Mar 12, 2007)

Grizzly XLR
Buck Archery Saber
Bowtech Tribute
Bowtech Guardian
Bowtech Allegiance
Elite Aigil
Limbsaver Deadzone DZ-32
Nirk Archery Woodsman Recurve

and I still have each and every one of them.:teeth:


----------



## j3dgu (Jan 18, 2006)

Let see if I can remember most of them. Here goes

Martin Bobcat 1984-5
Martin Lynx
Onieda Tom II (2)
PSE Fire Flite
PSE thunderflite
PSE Infinity
Browning Windriver
Browning Midas
Bear Beatcat
Bear Whitetail
Bear SuperKodiak
Hoyt ProForce
Reflex Bighorn
Hoyt Vtec (2)
Hoyt Vectrix
Hoyt Katera


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Sagittarius said:


> Nino,
> 
> You have the worst Archery addiction I have ever seen, lol.
> I thought, I had it bad.
> ...


What EVER!


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

I bought a cheap (the cheapest) recurve, three years ago, so I would have something to do when I took my daughter to the range. I tried to shoot it and HATED the thing, even hitting the target was a major achievement. So, I promptly gave it up and just watched. For a lot of reasons, we stopped going to the range and got out of archery until a few of months ago when my daughter got the bug again. When we went back, she shot her Mini Genesis for a few weeks and we came to the conclusion that it was too small for her. With her birthday only a few weeks away, I got her a Hoyt Trycon Sport. The thought of sitting in the back and reading a book didn't sound like any fun, so I bought a Hoyt Kobalt w/ 26.5" DL. And just like has happened to many of us, I got hooked! I'm not sure I'll do any hunting (for now) and soon found the Kobalt difficult to shoot at the 10 spot, so I ordered a new Maxxis 35, with the thought that I can take it hunting in the future if I want. So, here's my list.

1. Ragim recurve
2. Hoyt Kobalt
3. Hoyt Maxxis 35 (coming soon)


----------



## walnut (Nov 28, 2006)

Jennings, Black lightning
Bear, Whitetail legand
Alpine, Rebal
High Country, Excaliber
Mathews, Z max
Mathews, FX
Mathews, Outback
Mathews, Drenalin
Hoyt, Katera
Hoyt, Alphamax 32

Soon to be: Mathews Z7


----------



## rutman (Sep 14, 2009)

first bow - martin lynx

second - parker ultra-lite 31

third - diamond black ice

fourth - diamond iceman


----------



## Ghost1313 (Oct 29, 2009)

First bow - Darton Lightning 

20 years no bow shooting or hunting

current bow -Hoyt PowerHawk


----------



## livinn59801 (Nov 23, 2008)

1. some little red kiddie bow
2. Mini Magic (anyone else ever have one of these?)
3. Darton Maverick
4. Blue Mountain Wolverine
5. Mathews FX

Stopped for about 8 years

6. Bear Truth 2


----------



## j3dgu (Jan 18, 2006)

Just remembered a couple of High Countrys as well.



j3dgu said:


> Let see if I can remember most of them. Here goes
> 
> Martin Bobcat 1984-5
> Martin Lynx
> ...


----------



## LeftemLeakin (Feb 19, 2007)

1. Wood riser wheel bow (dunno make)
2. Martin Lynx
3. Darton
3b. Proline 
4. Hoyt Viper redline
5. Bear Montana Longbow
6. Mathews LX
7. High Country Carbon bow
8. Roy Hall Navajo Longbow
8b. Bowtech Defender
9. Elite Synergy
10. Bowtech General
11. Elite Z28 G1
12. Bowtech Gaurdian
13. Mathews LX
14. Elite Z28 APG
15. Elite Z28 AT


I still own #8 and #15


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

1st bear fiberglass or plastic? kids bow when i was a kid!
2. american archery recurve
3. walmart fred bear btr package.
4. mathews switchback
5.mathews drenalin (junk)bad machining.bad cs
6. 08 pse dream season x-force
7.apa black mamba xl
8.fred bear kodiak mag
9.pse omen
OHHH forgot the pse silverhawk that i got for free, great bowfishing bow!
10. To be continued this year.


----------



## MCA (Nov 24, 2009)

This is sort of an introduction as well as my history. I haven't seriously shot a bow since the late 80's and I'm getting back into it (hunting and shooting bow and firearms) in the last year ... I blame Obama. 

1973 (at 10 years old) or so my dad bought me a white fiberglass stick bow with a red plastic handle that doubled as an arrow rest. Cedar arrows with real feathers made slices in my had with every shot - I wore that bow out shooting targets and rabbits in the back yard.

1979 Bear Whitetail Hunter - Proline 4-pin sight, Bear-branded Kwikee-Kwiver, shot with a glove - Easton Gamegetters or Graflex's with 4 blade Satellites.

1981 PSE Citation - Used the same glove - added a peep, Killian Chek-it, and a 3' Easton X7 stabilizer.

fast forward to this month

2008 Limbsaver DZ-32 (Got a screaming 50% deal on a leftover) - finally bought a release so - working with a local bow tech - added a peep and kisser button to change and lock down my mechanics. Limbsaver Prism-Lite, M6 Quiver, x-coil, and a whisker biscuit rest. Gold-tip arrows and 2-blade Rages fill out the set up.

Still own all of these bows except for the old white fiberglass one.


----------



## mathews86 (Mar 31, 2009)

my bows in order old pse nomad. pse g force mathews ultra 2 mathes legacy mathews lx mathews black max 2 mathews drenalin mathews monster xlr8 pse mojo and hoyt super tec


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

I will start with the past year........

*Pearson...*
Stealth
Stealth Z7
Gen 2
Pride
Bishop
Passion 3
Legend
Z34 Z7
Z34 R2B2

*Bowtech...*
82nd
Guardian
Commander
Tribute
Allegiance

*CSS...*
Challenger
System
Swampmaster

*Mathews...*
Switchback
Switchback XT
Drenaline


*OTHER....*

Bear Truth

Kodiak Outdoors Titan 34
Kodiak Outdoors Nomad

Alpine Silverado Sabre


----------



## duanepse (Oct 16, 2009)

Started with a fiberglass recurve that I bought with birthday money in 68.
Don't know the make but it came with everything I needed to shoot.


A Bear that was bought at Hecks (a chain store out of business for....)

A Bear Pronghorn Hunter, took my first deer with this one

Oregon Deschutes somewhere in there

PSE ...... or several

now shooting a PSE Dream Season

Sounds like I needed an adl-adl or a blowgun in there

oh yeah they were


----------



## tichound (Mar 3, 2008)

1967 recurve clipper 41#
Jennings Split T
Jennings shooting star
Jennings carbon extreme
Jennings carbon extreme target
Browing vanguard II
Martin pride
Bear code
Martin Raxor X
BT Patriot VFL
Mathews XT
Mathews XT
Bob Lee recurve 
Hoyt ultratec camo
Hoyt ultratec target
Mathews conquest III
Hoyt magnatec
Apex 7 
TNT revolution
Hoyt Turbow hawk
Hoyt proelite
Elite Z28


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

*This year...*

2009.. bows only and I think I missed a few here.

Year 1/1/2009 WT
8.5 Elite Z28 60
9 Elite Z28 Camo 60
9 BowTech Captain 60
9 Hoyt Alphamax 32 60
9 Elite Z28 TA 60
9 PSE GX 6 60
8 Ross Cardiac 60
9 Elite GT500 60
9 Hoyt Alphamax 35 70
8 Elite Fire 60
9 Mathews DXT 70
9 Mathews Reezen 6.5 65
9 Rytera Alien 60
9 Hoyt Alphamax 35 60
9 Mathews Reezen 7.0 70
9 Mathews Monster 60
9 PSE GX 6 70
9 Elite Z28 65
9 Athens Accomplice 60
9 Elite Z28 60
8.5 GT500 Target Blue Flame 60
9 Bowtech Admiral 60
9 PSE GX 7 60
9 Bowtech Admiral 60
9 NBA Genetix 60
9 Bowtech 82nd 60
9 Hoyt Alphamax 32 65
2010 PSE Omen 60
9 Mathews Monster 70
2010 NBA Genetix 60
2010 PSE Axe 6 60


----------



## monster69 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Bows through the years*

Browning from the 80's
Golden Eagle early 90's
Bowtech Tomkat
Bowtech Allegiance
Mathews Drenalin LD
Mathews DXT
Bowtech Captain
Mathews Monster
Mathews Monster XLR8
Mathews Reezen

Man, I have to stop buying for awhile


----------



## sigrabbit (Oct 14, 2009)

Sun faded pink fiberglass recurve
Barnett Compound (1988)
Bear Whitetail II (1996 - didn't hunt from 88-96)
Mathews Switchback XT (2009 - didn't hunt since 1998)
New Breed Genetix (2009)

I still have the last 3


----------



## PONDER (Sep 8, 2007)

pse fireflite 33, bowtech tribute, bowtech admiral, hoyt vectrix, mathews outback, 2 mathews switchback xts, mathews drenalin, mathews dxt, mathews monster, and a mathews reezen 6.5


----------



## xrtremehunter (May 18, 2008)

Hoyt ultrasport
hoyt vtech
hoyt katera
mathews dxt
mathews z7


----------



## daver (Sep 3, 2005)

I got an unknown compound in 1989 at a yardsale. I got pretty good with it and wanted to start bowhunting so my dad bought me a Hoyt raider i was 13 then. I got a Hoyt provantage in 1993 or so. I also got a Hoyt indoor bow around that time. I got a Hoyt fastflight in 1997 or around then. In 2007 I bought a Hoyt Vulcan.

I also tinkered with a few of dads old recurves when I was younger...been kicking the idea around of getting a new string and some arrows for it recently.


----------



## vettelt11992 (Dec 19, 2008)

My dad started me off early on his old Bear Whitetail 2 i believe it was called, it had a cracked limb so we took the cables off the rollers on the riser and it knocked the poundage way down so the limb wouldnt be a problem. A ghetto start in the archery world, but i was only ten or so.

Moved up to my own beginners Bear bow, forget the name. Then...

Golden Eagle Ultra Evolution traded in on a mathews Ultra 2 and then about a month ago i bought a Z7... Soon to be god knows what...


----------



## StrutNut (Dec 23, 2009)

Old Browning 4 wheel (not sure of the name)
Jennings Forked Lightning
Jennings Unistar
Bear BlackTail 
Onieda Strke Eagle
Mathews MQ1
Hoyt Cybertech


----------



## HOG MANIAC (Apr 17, 2007)

*Bows?*

Indian[ steel cable type]
Bear Flare
Grahams Durabow
Hoyt Ram Hunter
Pearson Spoiler
Mathews Ultralight
Mathews ZMax
Mathews Feathermax
Mathews Switchback
Bowtech tribute[sorry went to the darkside my mistake]
Mathews Drenlin
Mathews DXT [still have it]
Mathews Z7 [pick it up on Friday]
:mg:Thats alot


----------



## WSSelite (May 2, 2009)

Winstar II -25" silver w/ Evolution II limbs
-same riser, Challenger limbs, short
-challengers warped in heat, time for W&W Winex's
Hoyt Nexus: anodized blue with black accents: lovely
-I WANT NEW LIMBS!! solution: Hoyt 990TX shorts.
maybe in the future a formula or even a compound i don't know


----------



## HuckA1A (Dec 22, 2009)

Bear Blacktail hunter 
Bear Whitetail 2
High Country Supreme
PSE Nova
PSE Xcellerator 
Pearson Diamondback VX
Pearson Spoiler angle
Pearson Pride
Hoyt Trykon XL
Mathews Switchback LD
Mathews Drenalin
I hope to be shooting an Iceman soon...


----------



## Mattyv97 (Mar 30, 2009)

*bows*

cant remember the but had a Hoyt, then Mathews Drenalin, now Matherws Monster XLR8


----------



## wileyarcher (Feb 17, 2010)

*Hello my name is Wiley...*

and I'm a bowaholic.

Actually, after reading many of your postings- I feel like I don't have a problem. Some of you need an intervention or a wife. I'm 45 and have only owned 5 bows in a 19 year span....and here they are:

1. Xi Indian Archery Impact Plus "Miles Keller" signature series (first bow and I learned how to shoot it well and killed lots of deer with it)

2. Pro Line Riptide (extreme hatchet cams- never in time, worst bow I have ever owned- only took one doe with it, had zero confidence with it in my hand)

3. Matthews Ultralight (single cam for dummies) I loved this little Matthews and should have never traded it- should have kept it for one of my boys to grow into. Took a truckload of deer with it.

4. Matthews Q2- all around good shooter but in this phase of my life my obligations prevented me from hunting with it very much.

5. Martin Firecat Pro X series (I waited 8 long years to find something new without breaking the bank and I found it in the little Firecat. It is swift as anything I've ever shot and I'm getting used to the let off. I've never had a bow with so much felt let off.


----------



## Kills Shills (Feb 8, 2010)

Bear Pronghorn
Martin Cougar Magnum w/t cams
Martin Cougar Mag w/t wheels and longer limbs
PSE Laser Magnum? 
Darton 60MX?
Golden Eagle cant remember the model?
Hoyt Defiant Supreme command cams
Hoyt UT with single cams, what a mistake.
Darton Rampage
Martin CIII w/t fury cams
Hoyt Ultratec 
Hoyt Ultratec
Hoyt UltraElite
Hoyt Ultratec 2 UTs left
Hoyt Protec
Hoyt Protec
Hoyt Protec
Hoyt Protec
Hoyt Protec No PTs left
Hoyt 38ProXL= 42.5" a2a , go figure? it replaced the PT


----------



## MOBOW#1 (Jun 14, 2005)

Do not have that kind of time to post all!! 57 bows from 1972.... For the last 9 years it's been Hoyt's... Got tired of field testing:smile:


----------



## archer71xx (Nov 3, 2006)

1- 45 pound bear kodiak recurve
1- old proline 50 pound
5- Hoyt Gamegetters
1- hoyt pro medalist
1- hoyt rambo
2- jennings unistars
2- xi legend magnums
1- jennings carbon extreme
3- jennings speedstars
1- 60 pound bear kodiak TD
1- jennings starmaster
2- proline pointblanks
1- mathews zmax-still love shooting it
2- mathews drens
1- rytera alien x

I think in that order


----------



## teamgreenleader (Feb 5, 2010)

1973 Darton 40# recurve age11
1974 bear Kodiac Mag 43# recurve I just had to have one
1976 Bear Whitail Had to check out this compound bow thing
1979 Jennings Elephant Hunter 93# Draw What a stud I was
1987 or 88? Golden Eagle Pro Turbo Hawk 84# Draw
1995 or 96? Hoyt Alpha Tech Carbonite Looked way too cool
2001 Mc Pherson Hornet Still shooting today looking to buy again this year.


----------



## mathews694 (Feb 19, 2010)

*Bow History*

Black Bear
Golden Eagle Predator
PSE Thunderflite
PSE Baby G
Mathews Ultra Max
mathews Q2
Mathews Outback
Mathews Switchback
Mathews Switchback XT
Alpine Silverado Saber
High Country Iron Mace
Bowtech Allegiance
PSE Dream Season HF
Bowtech Captain
Mathews Apex 7
Hoyt Alphamax 32
Mathews Monster 6
Mathews Z7


----------



## ordinosorus (Apr 11, 2009)

Alpine Denali
A.P.A. Black Mamba Extreme (current)
Bear Buckmaster
Bear Kodiak #48
Bowtech Patriot
Bowtech Ally
Champion ???
Darton Lightning
High Country Sniper
High Country Safari
High Country Power Extreme Pro (current)
Hoyt Magnatec Redline (current)
Hoyt Defiant
Hoyt Enticer
Hoyt Tenacity
Hoyt Deviator
Jennings Carbon Extreme
Jennings T-Star
Jennings Uni-Star
Jennings uniforce xlr
Martin SlayR extreme (current)
Mathews VX
Mathews MXZ
Mathews Ultra Light
Mathews Z-Light
Mathews Z-Max
Mathews Conquest 1
Oneida Aero-Force X80
Oneida Light Force Magnum
Pearson Renegade
Proline Cyclone II
Proline Force XL
Proline Point Blank
Prosport ???
Xi legacy
Xi Miles Keller
Xi Pinnacle XS (current)
Xi Velocity Extreme

ALL in 28in. Draw

Best One-cam for Me : Bowtech Patriot with Infinity Cam
My Better all around Bow : Martin SlayR Extreme with Cat cam. & Mathews Conquest 1 
My Loving Bow : ONEIDA LFM :59:


----------



## Gundolf (Feb 15, 2009)

Started 5 years ago as a barebowarcher.

Yamaha Royal Recurve-bow

Merlin Max3000 - a real piece of crap.

Bowtech Old Glory 05 - curse the day I made up my mind to sell it.

Fred Bear Montana Longbow - another piece of crap .

Earl Hoyt Sky Trophy Longbow - probably the finest bow I owned and ever will.

Bowtech Commander - A good shooter with a sweet draw and a pretty good "umpf", but due to cracked limbs, worn out cables, and other collapsing parts, even this one is a real piece of crap in my eyes.

Next bow:
Well, anything that doesnt come from bowtech is of interest. Some more then others.


----------



## BlackArcher (Mar 24, 2006)

Mark IV
Black BowTech Pro 40
AR 35
Grn Mathews Conquest Apex
Gold Mathews Conquest Apex
Black Mathews Conquest 4
Blue Mathews Conquest 4
Red Mathews Conquest 4
Black Mathews Conquest Apex
Black Hoyt Vantage Pro
Blue Hoyt Vantage Pro (custom) 2010


----------



## HardcoreArchery (Jan 4, 2003)

Hunting

Bear Black Bear
Golden Eagle Evolution
High Country Excalibur
Jennings Machined Extreme
Parker Feather mag
Mathews Vx Pro
Mathews Feather Max
Mathews MQ1
Mathews Q2XL
Mathews SQ2
Mathews Black Max 2
Mathews Legacy
Mathews Outback
Mathews Switchback
Mathews Prestige
Hoyt Alpha Max 35
Hoyt Alpha Burner

Target
Mathews Conquest Pro
Mathews Conquest 2
Mathews Icon
Mathews Conquest 3
Mathews Ovation
Mathews Apex( 6 of them)
Martin Scepter 4 
Martin Shadowcat
Hoyt Vantage Elite with C2's
Hoyt Vantage Elite plus with C2's (soon)


----------



## stringnoise (Jun 17, 2007)

Not in order and i know I'll miss a few. Started in 1987:
Proline ( dont remember model but this was my first bow)
Bear Whitetail 2
Bear Grizzly recurve
Bear Blackbear recurve (still shoot and love)
Martin Lynx 
Martin Jaguar
Martin Jaguar Mag
Martin Cougar C4
Martin Cheetah
Pse 1000c
PSE Carrols Intruder
Pse Nova
X-Force dream season
Mathews Switchback
Mathews Reezen 6.5
Monster 6
Mathews DXT
Bowtech Ally
Bowtech Tribute
Hoyt Ultra tec
Hoyt Power tec
Hoyt Vectrix XL
Hoyt Vulcan
Hoyt Katera
Hoyt AM35


----------



## BrokenArrows (Apr 20, 2004)

Started shooting in 1964, can't remember all of them...

Ben Pearson Jet
Ben Pearson Collegian
old Root recurve
Darton Superflite Hunter
Shakespeare Necedah
Shakespeare Super Necedah
Browning Nomad
Bear Grizzly
Bear Kodiak Magnum
Bear Kodiak
Bear Super Kodiak
Bear Take Down
Bear Black Bear (compound)
Bear Patriot
PSE Citation Hunter (1st compound)
Hoyt Pro Hunter
Hoyt Gamemaster
Herter's Sambar
Jennings Model T (compound)
Jennings Black Lightning (compound)
Howatt Ventura
Groves Flame Hunter
Groves Spitfire Magnum
Jeffery Signature TD
Matlock Predator X3
Martin X200
Martin Rebel
Martin Hunter
Martin Savannah
Martin Mamba
Martin Dream Catcher

All I have now now is an old Ben Pearson Jet longbow, an old Root recurve, 3 old Shakespeare Necedah recurves, 4 old Black Bear/Jennings Black Lightning compounds, and 3 new Savannah longbows.


----------



## Ben/PA (Feb 26, 2008)

1993 Browning Timberwolf RH
2007 Bowtech Commander RH, MO Brush
2008 Bowtech 101st Airborne LH, Max 4 
2009 Bowtech Air Raid LH
2010 Bowtech Sentinel LH, Gore Optifade Forest
2010 Bowtech Destroyer 340 LH, Black Ops
2010 Bowtech SWAT SE LH, Flat Black

2010 was an expensive year. 2011 won't be. One 2011 and that's it.


----------



## CERT 33 (Dec 14, 2009)

80's
Martin Cougar II
Bear Kodiak Recurve
Bear Whitetail II
Hoyt Huntmaster Recurve
Jennings Titan
90's
Hoyt Fastflyte
Samick Predator Recurve
Hoyt Gamegetter II
Bear Takedown Recurve
Browning Mirage
Hoyt Pro Vantage
Many used Bear (Grayling) Recurves (mostly Super 48's and Kodiak mags)
Jerry Hill Longbow
Howatt Hunter
Howatt Bushmaster Longbow
2000's
Mathews Ovation
Bear Super 48 (new model)
Hoyt Gamemaster II
Reflex Grizzly
Bowtech Sniper


----------



## gmchiryder (Dec 28, 2004)

Bear Black Mag
Browning Camo Bushmaster
Darton 400mx (still have - carp bow now)
Darton Viper
Hoyt Defiant
Hoyt Tenacity II
Hoyt Vtec
Hoyt Ultratec (still have)
Hoyt Alphaburner (still have)


----------



## Cole Adkins (Nov 3, 2010)

1. Browning micro adrenalin (youth bow) couldnt even hit a target with it. first bow kill
2. Fred Bear element- handed down to me from my dad. finally learned how to shoot when i got it
3. pse x force ss- 16th birthday present! opened the doors to the archery world to me
4. mathews dxt- first bow i bought myself
5. mathews monster- got off of my dad it was his "back up bow" he never shot it


----------



## hailwiz (Mar 24, 2007)

Let me know if you want to sell the Browning vanguard target bow.......


----------



## tomegun (Mar 21, 2011)

none of your bee's wax


----------



## tomegun (Mar 21, 2011)

Is that bow with the american flag design worth more because of the special paint which they no longer duplicate?


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

AllI can Think of right now


Parker UL 31
Bowtech Patriot Blue
Bowtech Patriot Camo
Bowtech Independence
Bowtech Tribute camo
Bowtech Tribute Black
Bowtech Specialist
Bowtech Destroyer 34o
Bowtech Allegiance
Bowtech Guardian
Bowtech Commander
Diamond Black Ice
CSS Contender
Pearson Bishop
Darton DS3800
Mathews Ovation
Mathews Drenalin
Mathews Lx
Mathews Z7
Mathews Apex 7
Martin Scepter 4
Elite Z28
Elite GT500
PSE moneymaker
PSE xforce 7 Black
PSE xforce 7 Green
PSE Xforce 7 Camo
Pse Precision Edge
Hoyt Ultratec 3000
Hoyt Ultratec 2000
Hoyt Alphamax 32
Hoyt Ultra Elite


----------



## kbbgood (Aug 30, 2005)

When I was 8-9 Mom & dad got me a Pearson I think fiberglass bow.
As a teen I got a Bear Recurve. Don't remember which one.
Then a PSE Pacer
PSE Lazer-II
PSE Stratoflite Express
Hoyt ???
PSE Jetflite
PSE Magnaflite Target Bow
PSE Laserflite Target Bow
My Wifes Browning Challenger Target Bow
PSE Carroll Intruder
PSE XLR
Not a lot of bows over the years but got the use out of them and they all will still today take game down. Don't need the latest and greatest just because I can. Although I have been looking at a new PSE Brute.


----------

